

Tadpole code convert any &lt;4k string to a 'single' character (Unicode magic) - est
http://c.goozo.net/en.htm

======
judofyr
Here's a web framework:
/ۨ۠ۢۘۜۤۡۨۛۧ۟ۤۖ۠ۤۗۘۤ۫ۢۡۚۨ۠ۙۛۢۜۨۨۜۚ۠ۧ۟ۛۖ۠ۧۜۢۨۚۛۙۨۤۛ۫۟ۤۘۘۤۗ۫۠۟۟ۛۧۚۡۢۨ۠ۛۡ۫ۢ۫ۗ۫ۗۨۧۙ۬ۜۧ۟ۘۘۨ۬۬ۖۛۙۚ۟۟۫ۙۚۖۨۢۚ۬۬ۡۛۛۛۧۘۨۚۨۤۖ۟۬ۜۤ۫۫ۘۢۛۚۘۨۗۛۡۙۤۡۗ۠۟۫ۖۨ۬ۛ۠۠ۨۙۡ۠ۢۢ۬۠ۜۙ۟ۜۙۧ۟ۧۛ۟ۨۚۙۛۚۨۡۤۗۙۧۜۚۢۤۖۡۛ۠ۤۜۖ۫ۡۤ۟ۤۙۚۗۖۡ۬ۖ۠۠۬ۨۜۙ۟ۜۨۡۡ۠ۙۗۖۡ۟ۨۗۘۜ۠۫ۢۤ۟ۜۤۛۨۧ۬ۡ۬۟ۢۛۜ۫ۚ۟ۢۢ۬ۗۗۙۡۖۢۡ۟ۨ۠ۧۘۨ۟ۖۤۚ۫۬ۖۗۤ۠ۘۡ۬۟۬ۛۜۤۢۧۨۙۜ۬ۛ۫ۧۘ۬۫ۢ۠۠۟ۖۤۗ۟ۢۛ۟ۗ۫ۧۗۡ۬ۨۨۨۧ۬ۗۛۡۜۨۙۘۛۨۢۤ۠ۢۖ۠۫ۗ۟۫ۛۗۘۚۚ۠۠ۗ۠ۢۚۗۘ۠ۢۗۘۨۙۙۜۘۡۖۖۙ۬ۤۖۜۗۜۧۧۚۢۛۙۛۨۗ۫ۖ۬۠ۘ۠ۖۧ۫ۨ۟ۜۡ۫۫ۛۖۗ۫ۘ۫ۡۗۛۤۚ۟ۛۘۧ۬ۧ۫ۡۚ۠ۤۛۤ۟ۘۖ۫ۛۚۚۘۖۢ۬ۜۤۙۤ۠۠ۢۤۛۗۗۖۤۘۛۧ۟ۢۢ۠۬ۙۘ۬ۢ۟ۙۖ۠ۨۤۡۡ۟ۤ۫۫ۤۧ۠ۡۤۡۨۘۘۗۤۧۨۘۨۧۙ۬۠ۘۛۗۤۖ۫ۙۡ۠۟ۢ۬ۙ۟۠۫ۙۚۤۤۤۗ۟ۘ۬ۘ۫ۚۨ۬ۡۨ۠ۧۘ۫۟۫ۗ۫ۨۚۚۧۛۙۛۡۗۤ۫۬ۧ۟ۙۨ۫ۧ۟ۜۚۙ۟ۗ۫۟ۘۡۛ۬ۡ۟۠ۨۢ۟ۢ۬ۙۙۖۡۗۧ۬ۖۤۘۚۧۤۘۖۨۗۙ۬۬ۖۖۗ۠ۡ۠ۜ۫ۡۢۘۖ۟ۨۤۢۨۙۜۚۚۨۢۨ۟ۜۢۖۙۖۖ۠۫۫ۙۗۗۢۧ۠ۛۛۧۛ۟ۧۢۜۛۜۜۖۙۗ۬ۘۡ۬ۢۢ۟ۨۡ۫ۗۜ۫ۜۗۢۢۖ۟ۢۨۡ۫ۙۤۘۙۤۜۗۜۢ۠ۘۗ۬۬۫ۤۚۜۗۙۜۨۗۨۡۧۗۧۧۘۢۙۖ۟ۗۤ۬۬ۧۜۢ۠ۘۗۢۘۖ۟ۙۡۡۗۙۘ۫۬ۖۖۗۢ۬۬ۜۙ۟ۜۚ۠ۘ۫ۤۤ۫۟ۤ۟۫ۘۘۢۡۗۙۘۚ۠۠ۗۘ۟ۧ۟ۛۛۙۡۜۘۨۖۢۚۧۙ۫۫ۖۖۨۘۜۚۚۨ۠ۘ۠ۖۡۜۤۢۧۡۙۜ۠ۧ۬ۡۗۜۨۧۖۤۙۛۜۘۢۢ۟۬ۡ۬ۚ۟۬۬ۛ۫ۗۨۘۡۧۧۖ۟۬ۖۗۗۗۖۧۜ۫ۨۘ۬ۘ۫۟۟ۤۚۛۛۡ۟۟ۛۖ۠ۡۘۜۧ۠ۖۡ۬ۜۢ۠ۖۧۡ۫ۙ۫ۜۘۢۚ۠۠ۗ۠ۢۙۗۡۨۖۧۘۛۤۜۡۢ۟۬۬ۨۖۛۧۜ۠ۢۧ۫ۨ۟ۜۡۜۗۘۘۧۖۖۜۡۧۧۛ۫۟ۗۛۘۚۘۡ۫ۢۡۚ۬ۘۖۧۙۡ۫۬۟۬ۗ۟ۜۡۘۘۘۡۗۚۡۧۤۢ۟ۚۡۗۧ۬ۨۧۜۡۜۤ۫۫ۢۙۨ۫ۜۡ۟۟ۤۚۗۗۚۙۡۜۚۘۨۜۢۡۖ۟۟ۚۡ۬۬۟ۖۢ۟۠ۜ۟ۙ۠ۢۘۗۨۚۚۛۧ۬ۢۢۧ۠ۛۗۘ۟۫ۘ۟ۗۡۧۤ۠۫۬ۨ۟ۨۖۡۜۨۚ۠۠ۤۖ۟ۖ۬ۡۙ۠ۢۨ۠ۧۡۢۨ۬ۙ۟۠ۚۗۢۤۖۙۨۤۖ۟ۢۘ۫۫۬ۤ۬ۖ۬ۤۢۘۖۧ۟ۨۖۡۤۨۚۖۙۙ۫ۢۘۜ۫ۛۡۨۜۖ۟ۤ۟ۖۧۖ۠۫ۤ۫۫۟ۘۢۚۙ۬ۡۢۧۧۙۙۖۗۡ۠ۧ۠ۛۗ۟۠ۘۤۡ۫ۘۤ۟۫ۘۗۧۤۗۧۚۚۗۢۖۢۛ۬ۧۜۛۜۗ۬۬ۛ۫ۙۘۘۙۤۧۨۙۛۤ۫۫ۛۛۡ۟ۖ۠۟ۚ۫۬ۙۢۨۜۖۜۛۙۚۘۤۖۜۢۢۛۧ۠۬ۗ۠۠ۢۚۗۗۙۛۡۗۗۘۨۧۙۛۖۖۜۚۡۛ۬ۡۖۖ۬ۖۘۢۚۡ۠ۗ۬۠ۖۖۡ۫ۜۗۜۨۛۗۖۖۚ۫ۧۛۤۡۧ۠ۢۡ۬۠ۨ۟ۨ۠۬۟ۨ۟ۘۛ۫ۢۗۛ۫ۛۢ۫ۚۖۘۚ۫ۢۡۚ۟ۛۜۤۤ۬ۢۚۙۜۙۙۨۛۤۡۛۖ۟ۧ۟ۜۚ۠ۘۙۛ۫ۘۡ۫ۜۘۗ۫ۗۧۙۛۢۗۡ۠ۘۧ۬ۧۨۤۡ۫ۘۛۖۚ۫ۧۜ۫۟ۢ۫ۡۖ۟ۛ۬ۙۙۤۧۖ۟ۖۙۧۚۨ۬۫۬ۖۘ۬ۡۗۤۡۘۜۖۚۨۤ۠ۚۢۖۡۡۧۙۛ۬ۚۧۗۛۧۜۚۤۢۖۢۡۡۡ۠۬ۢۖۚۤۛ۠ۗۙۜ۫ۤۖ۬ۧ۠ۨۜۖۨۡۘۖۤۤۛ۬ۢۗۧ۠ۜۚ۫۫ۘۛۘۢ۫ۜ۠ۨ۫ۡۡۡۧ۠ۖ۟ۛ۬ۧۖۙۗۢۗ۫۫۬۟ۤ۠ۡۡۤۢۗۗۤۨۤ۠ۚۖۛ۫ۘۨۤۜ۬۠ۛۡۚ۠ۘۡۨۜۢۡۡۢۡ۬۬ۨۡ۠۠ۜ۠ۛۖۡ۬ۖۖۖۗۢ۫۟ۤۘۡ۫ۗۧۤ۟ۛۢۢۛۜۛۧۚ۠۫ۛۤۛۙۗۡۘۚ۟۟ۘۘۨۗ۫ۧۛ۫ۚۧۢۖ۠۬ۧ۫ۤۨۡ۫ۚۤۢۖۙۤ۬ۚ۟۠ۜۧۗۨۚۙۤۛۖۨۧ۟ۙۛۖۚۙۡۤۖۡۡ۬ۘ۟۠ۨۢۜۢۘۘۛۨۙۘۙ۠ۗۢۘۢۤۤۚۛ۬ۡ۬ۖۗۢۡ۠ۚۧۨ۬ۗۖۖ۬ۘۚۢۗۨ۠۠ۙۨ۬ۛۛ۟ۜۤۚۡۡۘۗۛ۠۬ۢۖ۟ۢۨۡ۫ۖۧۧۗ۟ۡ۟ۖۜۤ۟۟۟۟ۙۨۖۡ۬ۖۡۨ۫ۨۧۧۘۖۤۤۘ۟ۧ۟۫ۨۙ۬ۤۖۜۢۜۤۙ۠ۜۘۚ۟۠ۗۚۨۧ۬ۚۢ۠ۜۤۚۛۛۚ۟ۢ۟ۗۗ۬ۗۤۙۜۢۚ۠۬ۖۧۧۖ۟ۖۢۜۙ۫ۡۨۨ۬ۘۜ۫ۜۗۘ۫ۙ۬۟ۗۘ۟ۛۡۜۗ۫۫۫ۗۘۢ۬ۤۜ۠۬ۙ۫ۜۘۢۨۖۚۜۚۘ۬ۖ۠ۚۧۡۤۡۢ۬ۨۨۨ۠ۛۡ۬ۛۚۚۜۧ۫۫ۨۙۨ۟ۧۘۗۜۢ۠ۡۡۢۚۨ۠ۚۜۜۧۧۛۗۤ۬ۢ۟۠ۨۢۤ۫ۡ۫ۡۛۗۧۗۛۤۧۗۗۨۤۜۛ۟ۤۨ۫ۛۡۜۨۛۜ۟ۤۜ۟ۧۚۚۛۙۨۢۤۢۢۧۡۧۘ۠۬ۖۘ۠۫۬ۨۖۖۚ۫ۛۧۗۨ۬۬ۗۢۨۧۗۧ۫ۖۜۛۢۧۜ۬ۛۘۧ۬ۙۗ۫ۢ۠ۙۛۤۤ۬ۚۢۚۘۜ۟ۙۧۡۜۗ۟ۘ۫ۡۗۨ۠ۤۘۖۗۖۢ۠۟۟ۢۖۚۧۗ۫۟ۖ۟ۨۤۨۙ۟ۛۙۙ۬ۤۨۜ۟ۢۗۘۡ۟ۡۚ۟ۢ۠ۛۛۤۧ۬ۙۖۨۢۘۛۗۢۨۧۧ۠ۚۢۘۙۜۘۗۨ۠ۧۤ۫ۘ۟ۤۧۛ۬ۖ۬ۖۢۧۜ۟ۚۜۨۗۨۡۧۗۧۧۘۚۢۙۚۜ۟ۤۤۗۗ۬ۗۗۛۧۧۧ۟ۙۢۙۡۙۙۘ۬۟۟ۧۢ۫ۧۘۜۤۜۖ۠۟ۨۜۤۚۙۚۙۨۢ۫ۗۘۛۤۧ۟ۛۜۧۡۖۖۙۖۤ۫ۖۘۢۚۙۛ۟ۙۘۖۡۡ۠ۧۙۜۖۧۗ۫ۨۛۡۢۖ۫ۨۡۨۗۧۨۖۖۤۙۛ۟ۧۖۨۖ۬ۜ۠ۜۗۡۧۤۢ۬ۧ۠ۡۤۢۢۚۨ۠ۧ۟ۢۙ۫ۘۜ۬ۗۨ۫ۜ۠ۙ۬ۨ۠ۨ۟ۜۧۚۚۛۘۙۖۤۤۗۧ۠ۨۘۡۙۢۡۛۖۡۤ۟۬۫۬ۛۛۘ۠۫ۤۨۗ۬ۨ۠۫ۢۖۚۧۧۜۚۗۨۜۗۧۖۤۤ۟ۤ۠ۤۙۜۢ۠ۖ۠ۛ۠ۢۚۜۧۗۜۖۧۖۡۡ۫ۙۛ۬۠۟ۙۨۧۖ۠ۛۡۤۡۜۡۚۚۤ۬ۚۢ۟ۙۧۚۨۗۙۡ۟ۚۧۖ۫ۨۤۢۨۜۗ۟ۤۨ۬۟۬ۡۤۗۙۧۤۨ۠ۗۜۡۙ۬ۡ۫ۘۨۗۢۨ۟ۚ۫ۢ۫ۜۛۡۜۗۜۨ۟ۤۤۚۚۛۡۤ۠۬ۙۨ۟ۧۤۚۘۜ۠ۨ۬ۨۤۧ۬ۧ۫ۘۘۢۘ۬ۘ۬ۘ۬ۙ۬۬ۚۡ۫ۧۙۡ۬۟ۢ۬ۡۜۙۤۢۘۤۧۖ۠ۡۧۛ۟ۚۨ۬ۙۢۡۜۢۚۙۨۚۨۜۧۚۧۡۘ۟ۢۨ۬۟۬ۖ۫ۙۖۡۗۙۘۡۧۘۨۙ۬ۤۧۨ۟ۙۢۨۜ۠ۙۛۤۢۖ۫ۨۛ۫۠ۤۙۜ۠۠۫۠ۤ۟ۢۙ۠ۤ۠ۢۗ۟۠۟ۛۤ۬۫ۜۙ۟ۜۡۢۛۖ۬ۡۨۗۛۤ۬۫ۡۘ۫۠ۘۤ۬۬ۗۢۙ۫ۖۖۖۢ۬ۛۘۢۚۙۜ۫ۤۖۡۡۖ۟ۤۗ۬ۘۛۛۚ۟ۡۜ۟ۛۨ۫۬ۘۚۡۤۖۘۤۧۖۚۛۧۢۖۜۖۗۖۖ۬ۗۤۨ۠۫ۗۧۤۗ۠ۡ۟ۖۘۙۗۡ۠۠ۧۚ۠ۡۗۘۤۗ۫ۙۗۗ۫ۤۜ۫ۖۨۤۗۡ۫۬ۘۚۡۤۖ۠ۖ۟ۖۨۡۜ۫ۚ۠ۤۜۘۜۗۡۤۗ۟ۚۗ۫ۖۖۨۤۙ۬ۗ۫۠ۧ۫ۨۛ۫ۗۚۘۢ۠ۧ۬ۨۖۖۗۢۖ۬ۜۨۨ۫ۖ۟ۜۢ۬ۚۤ۟ۤ۠۫۟ۧۧ۟ۡ۠ۖۛۤ۫ۛۛۚ۬ۡۢۘۡۚ۟۬ۨۙۘۖۤۘۗۜ۠ۧۢۚۜۛۛۗ۫ۡۜۛۡۖ۫۠ۙۜۜ۠ۙ۟ۢۤ۟۬۠ۖۜۤۧۚۗۤۛ۠ۘۨ۠ۧ۠۬ۤۚۜ۬ۙۘۗ۬ۢۘۘۜ۠ۨۚۤۤۜۤۨۗ۟ۢۗۗۧۤۜۢۙۙۜۨۤۛۛۖۙۛ۬ۨۛۜۡۨۚ۬ۜۖۖ۬ۗۛ۬ۚۧۙۨۧۛۢۙۚۧ۬ۖۜ۬ۛۨۧۚۡۢۚۤۙۨۛۚۜ۟۬ۙۚۡۜۧۧۚۢۙۨ۫ۤۙۧ۫ۙۢۙۡۘۙۡۨۢ۫ۙۤۨ۬ۘۖۧۤۜۚ۟ۤ۬۠۠ۨۘۧۘۢۗۡۜۡۢ۬ۜۜۜۤۧۜۖۜۚۢۢۖ۟۬۠ۖۖۨ۬ۜ۟ۙۖۨ۟ۨ۠ۜۤۚۛۛۗۙۗۤ۬ۢۨۜۚ۬۠ۤ۠ۢ۫ۙۙ۬ۡۜۢ۫ۙۤ۫ۤۜ۫ۘۘۢۜۚۧۤۛ۠ۖۢۗۙۤۧۜۨ۠ۛۚۤۛۤ۠ۖۗ۟۠۫ۙۤ۟۠ۢۘۘۧۤۙۖۙۙۧۗۨۙ۠ۡ۟ۖۖۨۡۧ۫ۨۛ۫ۚۧۘۚ۠ۧ۬ۨۖۢ۫ۧۨۘۨ۟ۜۡۢ۬ۗۘۡ۟ۢۡۜ۬ۢۜۡۤ۬ۙۚۡ۠ۜۤۡۖۗۖۗۢۨۧ۠ۢ۠ۘۜۙۙۜ۟ۤۤۨۙۢ۠۬۟۟۠ۜۤۢۢ۟۬ۘۧ۫ۜۤ۠ۢۙ۬۟۫ۜۚۚۧۛ۬ۨ۬ۗۗۛۘۚۘۡۢۗۨ۠ۛۚۚ۟ۨۤۤۙۤ۠ۨۘۗۤ۬۬ۖۢۤۗۛۗۛۨۨۚۙۛۧۛۖۗۚ۫ۜۧۧۛۚۧۢۖۡۖۚۤۤۖ۬ۧۚۡۤۛۚۛۨۢ۬ۜۤ۟ۛۢۧ۬ۙۗۨۢۙ۬ۚۨۙۡۨۜ۫ۧۤۙۙ۟۟۠ۨۢ۫ۨۜۢۤۤۘ۟ۗۡۢۨۜ۬ۡۗ۫ۨۗۖۡۧۙۗۧۖۗۤۙۢ۟۠ۘۡ۟ۨۜۜۙ۠ۜ۟۟ۤۢ۬ۛۖۡۤۡۚۚۤۘ۠ۛۨۛۧۤ۬ۢ۬ۗۘ۫ۧۖۖۙۖۤۤ۟ۚۜۤۖ۠۟ۨۙۧۨ۬ۧۘ۟ۖ۠ۜۖۨۖ۬۬ۗۗۢۖ۬ۡۧ۟۬ۛۜ۫ۡۤ۟ۜۢۚ۠۠ۤۙۜۤۧۚۛۡۧ۠ۚۡۤۘۗۘۛۜۨۗۨ۬ۜۜ۬ۧۖ۠۬ۡۤۙۘۛ۫ۚۧۗۙۢۧۡۡ۟ۤۙۙۚۡ۬ۛ۠ۡ۬ۡ۟۠ۘۡۨۖۘۖ۬ۢ۟ۡۛۗۘ۠ۨۖۧ۫ۧۘۙۧۨۢۡۡۖۨ۬ۖ۫ۤ۬ۤۖۜۖۤ۬ۜۖۖۡ۫ۛۗۤۛۜۤۢۢۘۜۘ۫ۤۤۚۖۧۢۘۧۖۢۚۡۙ۠۠ۨۙۜۜۧۡۛۘۨۛۡۤۢ۬۠۬ۖۛۛۗۨۗۚۗ۬ۗۚ۟ۨ۫ۚۧۧ۠ۢۤ۫ۘ۟ۤۧۚۛۛۧۚ۠ۨۜۘۖ۟۫ۜۤۡۛ۟ۛۖ۫ۢۧۨۨۖۤۢۙۧ۠ۖۗۨۤۡۨۨ۠ۡۙۚۜ۟۠۟ۧۛۗۖۖۢۧ۠ۛۛۜۛ۟ۖۙ۟۠ۨ۫ۨ۠ۖۧۖۢۜۙۤ۬ۗۤۙۢ۬ۡۡۘۗ۟ۘۡۢۗۢۛۧۡۢ۠ۘۗۗۡۜۨۘۘۛ۠۬ۢۛۢۗۙۧۘۚ۬ۗۚۘۢ۟ۘۖۨ۟ۨ۫۠ۗۢۚ۠ۘۡۙۙ۟۫۬ۨۤۧۗۜ۠ۘ۟ۗۖ۠ۜ۠ۙۘۧۗۤ۠ۤ۠۫ۘۗۗ۫ۖۙ۬ۢۤۡ۫ۡۚ۟ۛۗۡۢۘۨۨ۠ۙۗ۟۫ۛۘۢۚ۠ۧۢۛ۬ۗۨۘ۫ۖۛۜۡ۬ۙ۠۫۠ۛۙۧۡ۟ۢۚۢ۫۟۬ۘۧ۫۬ۢۙۢ۬۬ۧ۠ۨ۟ۛ۬ۙۙۖ۫ۢۙ۬ۖۡۚۛۛ۟۠ۧۙۘۨۢۢۚۜۛ۟ۤۢ۬ۤۚۘۜۚۙۧۛۧۡۤۙ۟ۤۖۡ۫ۖۤۙ۠ۡۗ۠۫ۜ۫ۜۛۤۧۖۨۘۗۤۨۖۖۤۙۛۢۤۢ۫۠ۡ۟ۢۘ۟۟ۘ۬۠ۗۛۖۢ۬ۖۛۡۧ۬ۗ۟ۡۨۖۧ۫ۖۤۘ۠ۡۜۧۘ۟ۜۘۢ۬ۤۚۧۨ۫ۧۛ۫ۧ۬ۙۖ۫ۢۙ۬ۖۡۤۨۗ۟ۙ۫ۛۘ۫ۚۘۛ۟۟ۨ۫ۧۧۤۨۧۨ۫۠۫ۤۢ۟ۜ۬۫ۙۛۡۗۡۛۡۗۨۖۚۜۨۚۧ۫ۚ۬ۜۚۤۨ۬ۙۢۗ۫ۘۖۗۢۜۚۢۢۖ۠ۙۡۖۢۘۚ۠ۨۧۢ۟ۛۜۘۖۙۖۛ۠ۡ۬ۚۗۢۚ۠ۤۢ۬ۙ۫ۤۡ۠۟ۜ۟ۤۤۜۗۜۙۢۜ۟۟ۜ۬۠ۨۤۤ۟۬ۧۧۜۤۨ۫ۙ۫ۜ۫ۜۧۧۚ۬ۤۗۚۖۚۨ۟ۗۗۘۨۖ۬ۜۢۧۚۖۖۡۤۗۤ۠۟ۚۙۧۗۢۘۡۤ۟ۡ۫۬ۘۚۡ۟ۗۚۧ۫ۚۧ۟ۨۘۤۨ۟ۚۡۛۜۛۜۗ۫۫ۧۧ۠ۢۗ۟۟۫ۧ۫ۗۤۨۖۗۤۘ۫ۤۤ۬ۙ۠ۨ۫۠ۘۢ۬ۤۜۚ۟ۨۜۜۗۨۘۛ۠ۧ۠ۜۖ۫۫ۧۙۚ۬۬۠۫ۚۘۚ۫ۛۙ۬ۢۤ۟ۜۢۨۢ۟ۡۛۧۤۜۛۗ۠ۤ۬۫ۙۖ۠ۨۧۢ۫۠ۛۡۘ۠ۛۨ۠ۤۘۙۤۤۚۜۤۢ۠ۛۜۤۨۖ۠ۙۨۙۜ۫ۨۚۚۤۗۚۖۜ۟ۡ۫۠ۚۡ۬ۢۛۡ۟ۧۡۜ۟ۗۜۤ۫۬ۜ۬ۢۤۚۧۧۜۢ۠ۢۡۢۛۡۚۗۧۙ۫۠ۙۗۨۚۚ۟ۘۗ۫۟ۘۙ۟ۤۖۢۙۜ۬ۡۖۚۘ۫ۚۛ۫ۖ۠ۢ۠۬ۘ۠ۨ۟ۢۛۜۤۛۧ۠ۡۙۚۜ۠ۤۤۛ۬ۧ۠ۨ۠۬۫۠۫ۗۗۧۧۘۡۢۛۜۧۜۚۤ۫ۛ۬ۘ۠ۚۨ۫ۨۧۖ۟۠۫۬ۡ۠ۡۘۙۛۙۙۡۜ۠ۙ۠ۘ۬ۤ۟ۖۧۙۚ۫ۤ۬ۜۧۨ۫۠۟۬ۘۙۜۡۜۧۧۚۗۜۛۙۖۙ۠ۡۗ۠۠۠ۨ۬ۨ۠ۧۡۖۗ۟۠۠ۖۗ۫ۜۙۧۖۛۢۧ۬۟ۡۨۛ۬ۧۨ۟ۧۘ۠۫ۘۧۢ۟ۡۚۚۤۤۛۗۜۗۚۙۡۜ۟۬ۙ۟۠ۙ۠ۖۡۙۚۨۢۛۡۨۡۧۘۘۖۚۙۙ۫ۚۨۚۘۖ۫ۜۨۖۨۡۘ۟ۛۧۚۖۜۙۖۤۤۡۢۜ۟ۚۧۘۚ۟۟ۘۘۘ۫۠ۧۗ۠ۜۨ۬ۙ۠۠۠ۢ۠۬ۛۤ۬۫۟ۚۛ۟ۧۤۘۗۡۧ۟۬ۡۢۗ۠ۛ۫۠ۤۗ۟۠۟ۗۘ۬ۢۧۗۚۗۨۖۚ۬ۡۤۤ۫۟ۚۘ۟ۤۧۖۘۖۢۧ۟۬ۧۢ۟۟ۢۖۡۛۙۨۤۙۢۗ۫ۘۖ۠ۧۤۛۢ۫ۛۛۜۧۧۛۗۧۨۖۛۗۚۘۚ۫ۗۙۧۜۜۚ۫ۡ۬ۜۚۚۧۛۢۙۖۙ۬ۗ۟۠ۤۚۡ۫ۨۨۨ۠۬ۤ۠۠۬ۚۘۤۗۖۚۙۙ۠۟۠۫ۙۡ۠۟ۛۜۤۤۤۤۚۙۧ۟۟ۨۡ۠ۚۙۨ۟۟ۢۢۢۢۡۛۢۖۡۖۙۗ۠ۧۖۘ۟ۚۖۚۧۧۢۚۨۨۨۧۜ۫ۖ۠ۡ۟ۨۙۨۙۘۗ۠ۘۢ۬ۜۜ۬۬ۚۛۡۘۘۨۘۢۜ۟۫ۛۨۧ۠ۛۗۧۘۡ۬۬ۜ۬ۘ۫ۨۛۚۤ۟ۗۖ۠ۛۙ۠ۤۢۚۖۧۚ۫۠ۗۤۡۗۜۛۡۤۤ۠۫ۤ۫۟ۚۘ۟ۨۢۚ۬۟ۗۨۡ۟ۛۧۚ۫ۧۜ۫ۧۛۛۖۢۗۛۤۧۤ۠ۢ۟۟ۘۘۘ۫۠ۧۚ۟۫۬ۨۘۡۡۙۜۨۢۗۖۡۧۧۙۛ۬ۖۙۨۜ۬ۜۖۛ۟۫ۖۨ۬ۛ۠۠ۨۙۡ۠ۢۢ۬۠ۜۙ۟ۜۙۧ۟ۧۛ۟ۗۙۧۜۨۘۘۧۤۤ۟ۚۡۛۙۜ۠۠ۤۡۗ۠ۗۛۘۡۨۛ۬ۜ۫ۧۗۜۛۙۢۛۨ۠ۙۢۤۧ۟۬۠ۗۛۜۢۛ۠ۚ۬۠ۡ۫ۜۗۨۢۡۙۤ۫ۙۖۨۛۖۤۢۧ۬ۙۜ۬ۘۘۜ۫ۙۧۘۙۡۧ۟۬ۡۜۛۧۖ۫ۨۗۧۨۛۛۖۚۚۚ۫ۛۤۨ۫ۘۛۢۢۤ۟ۛۤۛۜۖۤۖۗ۟۟۫ۧۖ۠ۡۗ۟ۛۙۨۖۚۢۨ۬ۜۡ۫ۛ۬ۜۤ۟ۘۤ۟۟۟۟ۘۘۛ۬ۛ۟ۘۡۜ۠ۢۤۤۙۧ۫ۗۤۜ۠۬۬ۙ۬ۙ۫۠ۧۢۢۜۛۤۖۜۖۙ۠۠۟ۤۖۘۗۖۖۛۡ۠۟ۖۘۚ۫ۡۤۛۖۡۤۖۘۢۧۨۨۢۡۛۖۘۙۛۚۨۢۤۙۖ۟ۙ۬ۧۖۜۛۡۤۖۨۢۘۢۛۗۧۜۡۜ۠۟ۤۜ۟ۢۢۖ۠۫ۧ۫ۗۚۖۢۜۢۢ۟ۖۘ۫ۧۖۗۘۡ۟ۘۧ۬ۤ۫ۗۤ۠ۜۛ۫ۚۚۛۢۜۢۚۚۤۢۜ۫ۙۨ۟ۜ۬ۢۖۡۢۘۨۗۚۨۧ۟۫ۚۗ۠ۜ۠ۢۚۗ۟ۧۡ۬۟ۢ۠۟ۘۧۚۚۜۧۗۨ۫ۢۖۧ۟ۨۧۛ۫ۧۡۡۚ۟۫ۚۘۛ۟۟ۚۗ۬ۚۤ۟۫ۘۡۚۢۖ۫ۨۧ۠۫۠ۢۘۨۨۧۘۘۤ۟۠ۤۚۛۛ۟ۜۡۛۡۚ۟ۛۖ۫ۙ۫ۨۤۧۙۛۤۧۤۢۡۘۧ۫ۜۡۨۢۛۖۧۖۜ۟ۚۗۡۜۡۢۤۢ۫۫ۘ۫ۜۘۤۖۛۙۚۨۗ۠۬ۚۤ۫ۚۖۤۡۘۜۗۗ۠ۛ۠ۚۘۙ۬ۢۤۢ۫ۜۢۗۚۜۨۚۧ۬۫۟۠ۘ۟ۚۙ۟ۧ۠ۛ۟ۖۜۤ۠ۖ۠ۛۛۤۛۧ۠ۘۡ۬ۖۙ۟۠ۨۢ۟ۢ۬ۙۙۖۤۜۡۢۘ۟ۤۧۛۢ۟۟ۧ۬۠۫۫ۨۛۡۚ۠ۘۡ۟۠ۡۛۧ۫ۨۙ۟ۢۙ۟ۜ۠ۢۛ۟ۤ۫ۙۧۧۧۘۖۘ۬ۧۡ۟ۜۢۡ۟ۖۘۚ۬۟۟ۚۧۧۖۧۨ۠۫۟ۛۨ۬ۛۛ۟ۧ۫ۙۡ۠ۚۤۡۗ۫۠ۗۛۗۚ۬ۛۨۜۛۚۡۧ۫ۨ۟ۙ۠ۛۡۢۤ۫ۖۗۨۤۚۤۢۧ۟ۤۜ۟ۤ۬۠ۚۢۖۢۡ۬۟ۧۗۚۖۚۘۢۖۤۙ۠۫ۛ۟ۧۢۙ۟۟ۧۤۛۘۗۙ۬۟ۧ۫ۙۡۨۢ۫۬ۧ۟ۙۧۚۚۛۤۛۛۗۧۢۛۤ۫ۛ۬ۤۛ۫ۨۡ۫ۨۧۧۚۜۡۤۢۛۛۛۤۢۛۛ۟ۜ۫۬۟ۚۢ۬ۛۗۤۢۜ۬ۛۗ۬ۡۧۨۡ۬ۙۜۨۢۛۚۢۛۛۛ۠ۧۤۖۘۘۗۚۗ۬ۗۛ۫ۖۗۖۙ۫ۡۤ۟۬ۘۘ۠ۙۗۘۧۜ۬۠ۛ۫ۤۛۡ۬ۙۜۨۢۛۚۢۛۛۛۜۧ۬ۛۛ۫۟ۘۧۡۙۖ۟ۧۘۧۗۡ۠ۘۘ۟ۙ۬ۖۛ۟۠ۚۨۤۜۤۙۧۨۤۨۚۜ۬ۚۗۛۛۙۨۤۜ۫ۖۨۢۧۖ۠ۖۛۤۨۜۤۜۗۜۘۤ۬ۖۘ۫ۤۛۛ۟ۜ۠ۖ۠ۛ۫ۙۤ۟ۧۡۨ۟ۧۘۙۛۨۗۘۖۘۡۡۗ۟ۛۡۢۜۖۤۜۧ۫ۤۨۚۖۛۘۢۖۢۛۗۨۧ۟ۗۜۨۧۗۧ۫ۖۜۛۗ۫ۚۙۡۜۡۚۤۡۘۜۗۚ۬ۛ۟ۙۙۙۧۗۛۢۗۙۖ۬ۛۙ۠ۘۙۗ۠ۗ۬۠ۖۢ۬۟ۗۢ۬ۜۗۛۜ۠ۢۢۧ۠ۧ۫ۗۤۙۢۛ۟ۚۘۖ۫ۢۧۙۘ۟۟ۧۡۖۗۧۘۛ۬ۡۖ۠ۢ۠۬ۨۙۖۜۤ۠ۛۖۤۛ۠ۚۨۙۡ۠۟ۤۡۢۙۜۨۛۢۨ۬ۧۛ۫۠ۤۘۙۛۙۖ۬ۤ۟۫ۘۗۖۙ۫ۢۤۗۗ۬ۢ۠ۚ۠ۛۛۤۧ۬ۡۚ۫ۨۢۘۨ۠۫ۗ۫ۗۡ۠۠ۜ۟ۤۤۚۘۜۚۙۨ۬ۧۧۡۛ۫۠ۨۗۜۡۜۜۚۧۗۙۖۢ۬ۖ۟ۚۘ۠۫ۛ۫ۜ۠ۙۨ۬ۨ۠ۡۙ۠ۢۗ۟۠۟ۧ۫ۧۘۚۛۖۢۜۙۨۡۤ۫۟ۛۧۚ۫ۧۜ۫ۧۛۤ۠ۖۗۙۡۡۜۗۧۚۙۨۢۘۖۚۚۛۨۢۖۗۧ۬ۜۗۗۖۢۜۙ۫۫ۖۖۖۛۨۤۨۧۧۙ۠۫ۡ۬۫ۨۜۢۖۡۤۘۚۧۙۨۘۙ۠۟

------
zitterbewegung
4k chess AI in java from <http://ulf.ofahrt.de/aichess4k/> Converted into 1
char
۠ۗۢۘۜۨۘۚۘۡ۠ۧۡ۬ۖ۟ۡۘۢۡ۫ۘۧ۠ۗۤۘۛ۬۬ۛ۫۫۫ۘۖۜۙ۟۠۠ۘۚ۠۬ۜۚۜۡ۠ۗ۫ۚۖۡۡۤ۠ۚۗۡ۟ۖۧ۟۫ۘ۟۠ۛۢ۬ۢۖۗ۫ۚۖۙۚۜ۫۬ۖۧ۫ۛۗۡۨۡۗۛۨۢۖۜۛ۟ۜ۠ۖۧۡۧۘ۟ۡ۠ۗۗۘ۟۫ۖۨ۬ۛ۠۠ۨۙۡ۠ۜۢۧ۬ۖۜۢۧۚ۟ۜۘ۬ۛ۫ۧ۠۬ۨۚۚۗۚۘۚۚۚۖۢۢ۟۫۫ۢ۬ۖ۠۫ۚۙۤۢۘۖۘۙۜ۟۫ۛۡ۬ۧۖۛۚۨۢۗ۟ۘۖۧۗۖۖ۫ۚۚۗۚۙۧ۠ۧۘۛۤ۫ۙۚۨ۠ۡ۠ۜۡ۟ۖۙۗۨۤۡۘۡ۬ۡ۟ۘۘۜۖۧۢ۟۬ۜۤۧۤۙ۬ۘۚۘۤ۫ۧۧ۬ۛۚۚۘۤۢۡ۟ۙ۫۟ۨ۟ۜۗۛۖۧۘ۟ۗۛ۬ۙۚۛۡۗۗۚ۫۠ۖۘ۫ۧۗۖۙۢۚۧۜۖۢۤۡۢۗۗۚۛۙ۫ۘۢۛۖۤۤۢۙۨۨۙۡۖ۫ۖۤۙ۟ۧ۫۠ۨۢۛۡۗۜۨۢۨ۟ۢ۬ۘ۫۫ۧۛۜ۠ۤۚۗۘۘۘۙۡۚۨ۫ۖۚۖۛۘ۟۫ۢۙۗۗۘۘ۬۫ۙۡ۠ۘۚۜۨۙ۫ۖۗۖۚ۠ۘ۠ۨۡۨۨۢۤ۫ۖۘۢ۠ۨۛ۟۠۫ۨ۠ۘۤ۬ۡۙۤۡۙۙۛ۠ۜۙۗۧ۬ۡ۬ۨۙۛۧ۬۠۬ۧۡ۬ۙ۫ۡۜۚۡۜۨ۠ۖۧۧۡۙۧ۬۫ۤۨۘ۠ۤ۫ۘۗۙ۟۠ۨ۬۟ۙۗۛۗۖ۟ۙ۟۠ۤ۠ۛۘ۫ۗۙۜۙۜۗۨۧۨۘ۬ۢۡۚۨۖۖۘۗۖۨۡۧۙۡۖ۫ۤۙۙ۟۬ۘۨ۠۫ۧۙۢ۫ۨ۠ۛۛۨۙ۬ۙ۫۠ۡۘۧۖۖۨ۫ۜۘ۠ۘۖۙۖ۬ۨۗۗۨۢ۠ۨۧۡ۠ۛۙۘۗۨۛ۫ۜ۠ۚۖۚ۫۬ۤۖۢۡۡۢۚ۠۫۬۠ۗۜۗ۟ۚۛۙ۬۠ۤ۠ۗۖۜۨۧۢ۟ۨۤۜۖ۫ۜۖۘۨۢۙۧۙۢۘ۬۬ۨ۠ۡۢۢۨ۟ۙۜۙۙ۟۫ۧۨۖ۫ۢۧ۬۟ۨ۫ۛۛۧ۫۫ۚۤ۫۠ۜۘۢۙ۬۬ۙۜۚۖۤ۟ۢ۟۠ۡۘ۫ۢۜۜۖۨۤۖ۬ۡ۟ۢۛۨۨۖ۟۫ۨ۬۬۫ۘ۫ۢ۠ۚ۠ۨۡۤۛۨۤۜۤۗۛۨۢ۫ۚۗۡۧۨۜۙۡ۬ۖ۬۠ۜ۠۠ۧ۟ۨۧ۟ۧ۟ۤۤ۫ۚۖۗۘۚۗۛۡۤۙ۬ۛۤۜۜ۫ۤۨۖ۫ۤۡۚۘۘۤۡ۬۠ۖ۬۫ۧۨ۟۟ۧ۠ۤۖ۫ۚۡۡ۟۟ۢۙۘۢۗۤۨ۠ۖۨ۬ۘۡۡۤۡۨ۠ۘ۫ۡۤۧۙ۟ۖۗۨۗ۫ۘۙ۠ۖ۟ۨۘۗۤۖۢۙۘۙ۫ۧۙۘۤۤۖ۠۬۟۫ۛ۬ۧۡ۠ۢ۫ۨۚ۫ۤ۠ۤۚۤۜۗ۫ۗۛۚۤ۫ۧۡۖۡۗۖ۟ۜ۟ۛۧۡۧ۫ۨ۬ۛۡۖۢۡۛۙۡ۬ۤۧ۠۟۟ۗۛۤۙۡۖۖۙۨۤۙ۫ۖۙۗ۫۠۫ۢۤۧۤ۟ۡۢۘۤۙۚۡۛ۫ۛۖۚۖۨ۠ۨ۠ۚۢۖ۫۬ۨۨۧۖۜ۟ۨۛ۫ۧۤۢۗۡۘۛۚۧۨۤۤ۬۠ۖ۫ۘۘۛۜ۫ۨۖۨۨۚ۠ۚۖۘۜ۬ۨ۠ۜۧۡۢۗۗ۫ۨۙۤ۫ۘۚۗۛ۬ۛۡ۫ۖۘۨ۫ۜۨۧ۠ۙ۟۠ۜۤۙ۟۫ۙۢۢۛ۟ۖۧۧۙۡۛۙۘ۬ۘۤۚۛۧۤۤ۫ۢۙۧۚۚۛۙۙۖۗۜ۟۟ۗ۫ۨۗۜۤ۠ۛۧ۟ۛۘۖ۠ۗۤ۠۟ۧۤۤ۟ۤۢۘۖۖۙ۟۬ۚۤ۠ۗ۠ۢ۫ۘۨۗۡۧۗ۬ۢ۬ۢ۫ۘ۬ۨۜۖ۬ۡۢ۟ۢۡۖۜۡۨۨۨۖۚ۫ۨۤۨۘۖۚۤۙۗ۬ۢۜۛۘ۠ۜۢۧۜ۬ۛۡ۟ۖۘۙۗ۟ۢۛۢۛۗۡ۟ۡۧ۫ۧ۠ۨۢ۟ۘۜۢۙۛۤۡۖۚ۬ۡ۟ۗۡۡۙۚۙ۟ۨۗۤۢ۟ۨۙۤۢۨۧۢ۠۬ۧۚۢۚۙۚۛۖ۟ۚۨۘ۬ۘۛۖۘۙۨۤۨۨۤ۠ۤۖۧ۫ۚۨۜۢۨۚ۟۠ۨۖۜ۠۬۫۠۫۫ۢۛۢ۠ۤۤۨ۬ۢۙۜ۟ۧۡۚۢۧ۬۬ۤ۠۠۫ۨۡ۫ۤۧ۫۠ۡۙۢۨۙ۬۬ۖۜۨۛۛۖۢۛۡۙ۠ۗۤ۫۠۟ۘۚۙ۬ۖۢۚ۫ۘۤۜۤۡ۠ۚۢ۟ۙۛ۫۫ۜۚۢۧۙۗۜ۠ۚۗ۟ۡۧۢۖۛۗۢۙۚ۫۠ۜۛۢ۟ۗۖۧۡ۬ۖۡۖ۟۠ۜۨۨۗۨۡۡۛۡۨۤۧۘ۠ۘ۫ۛۡۙ۫ۖۨۘ۠ۧۗۨۚۧۖ۟ۤ۟۬ۜ۠ۜۢ۠۠۠ۜ۠۫ۚۤۨۛۘۛۙ۬ۘۗ۫ۖۜۡۖ۠ۤۜۗۜ۠۬ۤۨ۬۫ۛۛۨۢۡۗ۫۬ۡۚۖ۬ۨۘ۬ۘۜۚۚۚۛ۬۠ۨۜۧۙۚۧۡ۟ۨۢۚۖ۫ۜۛ۬ۘۧۗۖۚۚ۬ۖۨۨۧۙۢۙۛۗۧ۠ۙۛۚۧۨۘۤ۠ۘۛۘۘۤ۟ۙۘۜۨۨۛۘ۟ۧۜۧۨۡ۫۠ۛۛ۫ۤ۟ۙ۬ۚ۠ۖۨ۬ۖۨۛۛ۠ۛ۬ۖۗۜ۬ۙۧۢۜۢۡۧۙ۠۫ۨۘۗۘۜۡۢۛۢۛۗۚۚ۬ۜۧ۬ۗ۠ۗۚۛۛۧۚۨۙۘ۟ۖۤۙۤۚۜۗۖ۫ۗۤۜۖۘۙ۬ۡ۠۠ۖۡۙۙۗۨۢ۟ۗۗ۬ۗۛۗۘۖ۟۬ۢ۟۠۫۬ۗۜۨۧۡۗ۠ۛۜۢۧۧۛۙۢ۫۬ۡۧۧۡۖۢ۠ۨ۬ۙۧۗ۠ۗۗ۬ۡۜۘۗۚ۠ۘ۫ۜۨ۟۫ۡۡۖ۬ۧ۠ۚۤۧ۫ۜۙۡ۠۫ۢ۠ۤۛۡ۬ۧۨ۫۠ۧۛۙۘۧۨۜۗۧ۠۟ۜۨۙ۬ۨۨۤ۬۟ۗۛ۟ۡۨ۫ۜۚۨ۬ۨۖۘۢ۟ۜۧ۠۬ۤۘ۫۬ۢۤۡۢۘۨۙۗۚۤ۫ۤۢۜۘۢۗ۠ۗۙۚۢ۬۟۟ۜۤۢۜۗۛۢ۠ۤۖۡۧۨ۬۟ۙۤۖۡۢۛۙۘۢۜۗۛۨ۟ۗۜ۫ۤۛۜ۠ۘۙ۟۫ۤ۟ۡۗۜۡۜۨۚ۠ۢۖۛۛۨ۠ۖ۠ۛۚۖۚۧۗۤۡۢۘۚۘۜۧ۫ۧ۠۠ۢۤ۫ۖ۫۠۟ۗۖۜ۟ۧۙۗ۬ۨۨ۫ۤۗ۫ۜۡۢۤۖۧۡۨ۟۫ۖۧۡ۬۫ۛۡ۬۟ۘۚۤ۫ۖۡۜ۟ۘۧ۠۠ۗ۫ۘۜۢۨۚۚ۬۠ۗ۫ۧۚۚ۫ۤۙ۫۫ۜۨۢ۫ۖۚۗۚۙ۫۫ۘۘۨۤۚ۫ۙۗ۫ۨۢ۬ۙۛۨۙ۠ۢۜ۟ۚۙۚۖۡۢ۬ۙۨۢۖۡۢۢۧ۫ۘۧۢۛ۫۠ۤۗۛ۫ۡۤ۫ۢۖۜۛۘۨۖۡۡ۫۬ۗۡۚۡۨۗۘۙۜۤۚ۬ۧۧ۠ۧۧۡۗۗۗۙۜۧ۫۫۠۬ۖۤۤۡۖۡ۟ۛۢۛۖ۠ۡ۬ۚۤۧ۟ۙ۫ۧ۫ۡۤۧ۟ۛۚ۠۫ۜ۬ۧ۫۬ۨۡۜۜ۟ۚۢ۠۫۠ۛۙۙۛۚۧۖۘۖۛۛ۟ۨۚۛۖۚۘۨ۬۠ۧۘۢ۫۫۟ۨۨۧ۫ۚۖۡۖۤۛۖ۫ۖۙۨۖ۠ۡۛۛ۠ۜۖۡ۫ۖۤۤۚۛۖۡۡ۬ۧۤۘۚۗۜۛ۬ۤ۫۫ۜۙ۠ۧ۫ۚۗۚۛۖ۠ۨۨۚۙۧۨۖۛۛۘۜ۟ۗۗ۠ۤۖ۟ۘۢ۬ۡۖۜۗۘۖۚۛ۟ۡۚۨۖۤۤۚۨۡۤۜ۫ۡ۬ۨۢۧۜۨ۫ۨ۬۫ۨۧۧۨۗۗۢ۫۟۫ۚۛ۟ۜۘۧ۟ۗ۟ۨۧۢۖۚۙۜۤۘۗ۠ۘۧ۠۠ۘۛۢ۫ۧۙۗۛۤۢ۠ۜۘۗۧۡ۠ۤۗۚۢۨۖۨۖۖ۫۟ۛ۫ۤۢۗ۟۟ۖۙۖۤۛۜۤ۠ۡۢۡۙ۟۠ۧۢۗ۟ۙۢۧۢ۟ۢ۟ۡ۬ۗۛۚ۠۬ۚۚۘۧ۟ۡ۫ۙۧۜۡۨۗۚۤ۬ۛ۫ۛۖۡ۬ۨۚۛ۫۫۟۫ۢۡۢۤۙۖۡۘۨ۠ۧۘۘۢۚ۬ۙۤ۫۬۬ۧ۬۬ۧ۬ۚۤۤۖۧۢۗ۠۟ۘۧۘۙۗۖ۟۬ۨ۠ۤ۟ۜۜۢۨۨۙۢۛ۫۫ۚ۟ۤۗ۫ۤۨۚۜۘۢۜۙۛ۫ۧۜۚ۠ۚۜۛۡۨۛۘۨۙ۬ۖۘۜۗۚۤۛۤۨۘۡۘۢۜۤ۟ۗۙۖ۟ۧ۫ۘۛۙ۟ۢۡۖۧۗۛ۠ۛۚۛۛۖ۠۟ۨۛۧۧۙ۬ۤ۟ۘۘۤۡۛۧۧۧۤۙۖ۟ۜۘۧۚۘۡۗۜ۠ۗۚۢۜۚۗۧۡۛۤ۬۠ۧۖۘ۟ۨۢۤۡۨۖۙۖۛۘ۫ۗۛۙۢ۬ۛۗۢۤۜۗۖۢ۫ۛۜۖۢ۫۫ۜۙۡۡ۟ۧۡۘۗۛۢ۠ۢ۫ۙۢۤ۬ۨۘ۫ۖۖۙۛ۬ۜۢ۠ۗۤ۟ۜۚۙۜۖۢۡۧۙۘۚۗ۟۬ۛۢۘۡ۟۠۠ۚۨۜۗ۬ۖۨۤۧۚۘۡۘۙ۬ۧ۬ۨۖۖۧۗۘۧۖۚ۠ۚ۟ۙۢۧۨۢۗۡ۠ۢۢۡۤۢۚۛۗۙ۫ۙ۬ۙۤۖۚ۫۠ۘۢۤۨۧۘ۠ۖ۠ۧۙۨۨۛۖۛۛ۠ۤ۫ۨ۫۠ۖۛۜۤۚۙ۟ۢۗۧۤ۠ۧۚۢ۟ۙ۬ۙۨ۬۠ۙۛۖۖۨۧ۟ۢ۟۬ۧۨۙۡۖۤۨۗۚۡ۫۫ۚۤ۬ۤۜ۬۠ۤ۫ۢ۬۬ۜ۟۫ۡۢۙ۬ۛۛۧ۟ۧۤۨۚۡۜۙۘۜۜ۠ۛۚۖۨۘۨۜۨۚۚۙ۬۬۬ۡۜۤ۫ۤۛ۠۟ۛۖۤۖۘۢۛ۫ۧۗۖۧۡ۫ۜۤۡۘ۬ۜۡ۟ۖ۠ۗۘ۠ۨۡ۫ۡۚۙۤ۟ۧۙۧۡۜ۟ۗ۠ۗۨۡۛ۟۬ۜۡ۬ۡۘۚۙۨۨ۬ۛۙۖۢۤۛۛ۬ۜۗ۬ۖۖۤۢۨ۠ۚۚۧۖۛ۫ۧ۟۠ۤۡۗۧ۠ۨ۫ۗۡۜۜۘۙۚ۟ۖۙۘۖۤۗۨۧ۠۫ۨۘۘۖۚۧۢۗۢ۫ۛۙۚۚۗۤۜۨۗۙ۬۠ۙۨۙۛۚ۫ۛۧ۟ۚ۟ۚۚۖ۟ۘ۬ۖۘ۫۟ۜۜۡۖۤ۬ۧۘۚۢ۟ۜ۫ۢۨۧۨۧۙۘۧۖۖ۬ۧۖۢۨۛ۫۟۟ۗۧۚ۫ۖۨ۫ۡ۟۟ۧۧۖۛۜۡۨ۠۬ۤۨ۠۟ۤ۟ۧۡۨۢۚۘۜ۫ۛۤۡ۟ۨ۟ۤۘۚۘۨۙۙۤۘۧۤ۟ۙۙۚۢۗ۟۬ۖ۠ۜۢۗۛۙۛۤۘۙۛۤۖ۠۫ۧۡۜۖۢ۫ۘ۠ۤۘ۠ۚۡۚ۬ۜۡۙۨۢۨۢۢۖۧۛۛۙۜۜۜۘۜۘۛ۠ۙۙۖۢۤۘۢ۫ۖ۟ۙۨۜۛۛۘۜۜۡۧۘۘۖ۫ۨۜ۠ۜۢۛۜۗ۠۠ۨۗۜۢ۠ۛۢۚۙۧۛۤۨ۟ۗۜۗۤۢۡ۠ۢۜۛۧۛۨۡۤۙۙۤۗۜۢۚ۫ۙۖۨۗۘۙۙۨۨۙ۬ۤ۫ۙۛۗۧۘۡ۠ۧ۟ۜۘۨۙۡ۠ۧۧ۬ۧۙۨۨۘ۫ۛ۫ۘ۬ۖۤ۬ۤۡۛۚ۫۬ۙۜۨ۠ۢ۫ۤۘۨ۫ۨۖ۠۬ۡۛۛۚۧۗۘۧۙۗ۬ۤۧۚ۫ۧۖ۬ۜۚۛ۫ۛۜۚۗ۫ۛۢۘۘۤ۠۟ۡۧۧ۫ۧ۫ۧۙۙۜ۬ۛۘۢۡۙ۠ۘۗۧۗۛ۬ۗۛۖۤۨ۠۠ۤۨۘ۫ۗ۠ۚۖۙ۬ۛۚۛۨۗۙۨۙۗۜۘۧۜۘۜۘ۫۠ۖ۠۟ۚۧۨ۫۠ۡۘۡ۟ۡۙۢ۟ۧۙۗۢ۬ۤۛۗۙۢۖۡ۫ۧۢۤۚۜۢۢۜۛۤ۫ۚۢ۟ۡۛۖ۫۫ۛۤ۠ۖ۫ۡۘۤۤۤۖۧۨۜۧ۬ۜۨۜۜ۟ۢ۠۫ۤۛ۬ۤۡ۬ۛ۟۫ۢ۬ۜۛ۠ۗ۠۟ۨۗ۟ۚۘۜۘ۫۟۠۠ۚۚۢۨۖ۬ۤ۠ۛ۬ۤۗۚ۬۟۠ۨ۫ۛۜۘ۠۬ۘ۟ۧۙ۬ۖۨۛۜۛ۟ۘۙۙ۬ۖۤۢ۬ۛۜۙ۠۫۬ۤۢۡۡۘۗۚۘۘ۠۫ۙۧۛ۠ۖۚۚۙۘۤۛۘۜ۫ۘۧۙۗ۬۬ۡۤ۟ۙ۬۬ۙ۫ۢۡۘۚ۫ۖۗۤۢ۠ۜۤۡ۠۟۟۫ۜ۠ۖ۠۫ۧۧ۟۠ۡۗ۬۫ۧۗ۟ۗ۠ۨۘ۬ۨ۬ۤۨۚ۫ۗ۠۟ۚۢۛۡۖۗۙۧۗ۟ۤۤ۟ۧۢ۫ۗ۫ۧۜۤۘ۬ۜۙۨۙۙۖ۠ۚۖۛۛۖۛۘۡۧ۟۫ۢۛۡۚۜۙۙ۬۬ۨ۟ۨۢۢۧ۠ۗۗۢ۟۬۠ۙۛۚۛ۫ۗۘۖۚۛۨۗۢۧ۬ۙۧ۠۟ۢ۠۠۠ۛۜۤۚۘۘۜۡ۫ۖۡ۠ۖۡۖ۬ۖۜۡ۬ۤ۫ۚۡۧۗ۠ۖ۬ۜ۫ۙۢۛۤۤ۟ۜۜۡۢۛۙ۬ۢۡۢۚۛۗۖ۬۬۫ۘۗۡۡ۫ۡۚۧ۠ۚۘۧ۠ۖۜ۠ۜۡۚ۟۟ۤۧۚۤۚۡۙۗۡ۠ۛ۬ۜۗ۬ۙۜۡۧ۫ۙ۫ۘۤۙۜۚۨۙ۟ۚۜ۫ۡۚ۫۟ۛۙۧ۠ۧۚۨ۠۠ۢۚ۬ۡ۟۬ۚ۫ۚۨۨۨۧۙ۫۬ۛۨۢۤۧۤۤۘ۬ۖۘۢۢۖ۬ۤۗ۬۬ۗ۬ۛۧۡۡ۫ۚۢۧۛ۬۬۬ۛۤۤۚۧ۬۠ۚۡۤۨۙۢۢۙۡۨ۟ۗۛۡۗ۬۬ۤۜۧ۟۫ۛۨۡۜۛۡۙ۫۠ۨۢۛ۫۟۬ۨۖۗۤۛۚۚۚۧۤۨۚۡۨۤۨ۟ۨۧۡۜۢۤۛ۠ۘۢۚۚۘۤۗۜۨۨۗۤۢۚۧۧ۟۫ۙ۬ۢۗۨۧ۬۬ۢۢ۟ۨۨۘ۬ۨ۠۠۫ۙۖ۠۟ۤۚ۟ۡۘۧۗۘۤۙ۬ۚۧ۠ۧۤۨ۟۫ۜۖۢۡۖ۟ۨۖ۬ۤۘۜۨۜۡۖۗ۬ۛۛۛ۫ۤ۟ۢۗۤ۠ۙۛ۫۬۬۟ۙ۟ۚۡۙۙۜۛۚۜۙ۟ۡۤۚۙ۟۟۫ۜ۬۠ۖۘ۟ۡۙۙۚۚ۟ۤ۟ۧۧۙۛۡ۫ۛۨۜ۟ۤۢۢۜۡ۫ۖۢۘۛ۬۠ۘۧۤ۬ۨۗۤ۬۟ۢ۫ۢ۫ۘ۠ۘ۫۫ۜۜۨ۠ۨۛۡ۬۟ۡۡۨۛ۟۠ۘۧۛۢۗۡۢۜۙۧۛۨۖۛۛۨۙ۫ۖۡۨۚۡۚۘۧۗۖ۠۬۬ۡۙۛۚ۬ۚۨ۬۟ۨۗۜۗۡۡ۬۫ۗۙ۬ۚۗ۠۬۬ۖۖ۬۠ۚۧۤۛۤۚۙۜۘۧ۠۫ۗۙۗۢۤۗۘۘۛ۠۬ۛۧۘۗ۠ۛۧۨۧۗۡۚ۟۬۬ۡۛۚۛۨۤ۫ۡۖ۫۟ۘۚۛ۫ۨۢۧۤۢۡۢ۫ۧۨۖۚ۫۫ۧ۟ۧ۬ۜۗ۠ۜۜۡۖۨۜۘۜۗ۟۠ۗۖۖ۟ۤ۬ۤۧۙۗ۫ۨۧۢۚۘۗۡۢ۟ۘۜۧ۫ۙۙۗۘۤۜۜ۬ۖۡۧ۫ۙۜ۬ۙۘۘۢۖۚۙۡۛۨۙۜۡ۬۟۫ۖ۟ۜۛ۫ۙۜۡۢ۠ۧۛۨۜۙۡۛۨۧ۟ۖ۠۫ۖ۬۠ۨۗۢۛۚۨۚۡۡۨ۠ۜۨ۬۠ۖۤۜۜۘۙ۬ۗۗۚۡۘ۬ۙۧۚۛ۫ۨۡۘۨ۠ۛۗۨ۫ۢۢۡۨۖۧ۟ۗۨۢۤۖۘ۟۫ۘۨۘۜۢۜ۠ۢۘۙۗۢۛۢۚۧ۟۟۫ۙ۟ۚۖ۟ۤۡۡ۠ۙۡۛ۟ۜۖ۫۫ۚ۬ۚۘ۠ۖۡۖۧۛۡۚۜۨ۟۟ۧۗ۬ۢۤۨۡۤ۬ۙۨۜۗۛ۠ۗۤ۟۟۟ۛۙ۫ۙۛۚۜۖۜۗ۟ۙۨ۠ۤۖۘۤۙۨۛ۬ۛۘۗۘۜۖۚۛ۬۬ۗۖۛۛ۬ۜۡۧۘۛۚ۠ۧۢۖۧ۬ۚۗۜۡۜۘۧ۬ۨۛۘۗۙۤۖ۠ۙ۬۟ۗۜۖۡۧۜۛۢۧۤۡۖۖۗۜۧ۠ۘۜۛۚۗ۟ۡۤۗۧ۬ۤۡۢۗۗۢۘ۠ۙۤۚۧۧ۫۫ۗ۠ۡۢۢ۠ۚۙۧۢۛۢۗۛۙ۫ۧۚ۟ۙۖۢۧ۬ۧۤ۟۫ۛ۫ۛۗۛۙ۟ۙۧۢۧۗۤ۟ۙ۫ۢۢۗۚ۠ۖۢ۟ۧ۬ۜۧۗۢۘۗۢۚۜۢۜ۠ۖۤ۬۟۫ۧ۠ۡۜۜ۬ۜ۟ۖۛۚۜ۠ۧۗ۬ۤ۬ۧۧ۫۠ۨۙۢۚۚۜۡۚۧۨۙۧۤۗۙۘۘۡ۬ۗ۫ۖۢۙۡۗۧۖ۟ۡۡۗ۬ۘ۠ۨ۠۠ۤۨۛۜۜۚ۟ۘۖ۠ۙ۟ۨۨۖ۫ۛ۬۟۠ۙۡۗۛۜ۟ۘ۟ۢ۫ۡۘۢۢۢۧۨۡ۫ۘۤۨۙۨۨ۟۠ۜۧۛۡۧ۠ۚۧۘۚۡۡ۫۠ۗۧۘ۫ۛ۟ۗۗۡۧۧۡۘۖۘۧۙۘۙ۠ۡۢ۠ۨۡۘۛۙ۠ۧۧۡۙۗ۫ۨۧۗ۠۫ۨ۫ۖۙۛۡۚۢۗۜ۬۠ۚۢۖۖ۬ۘۖۙۡۢ۟ۨۢۤۖۨۢۛۛۚۗ۬ۧ۬ۧۗۨ۠ۨ۠۟ۗ۬ۤۤ۫ۢ۫ۜ۫ۖ۫ۙۜۙۧ۠ۚ۠۫۬ۡۧۡۚ۟ۙۘ۟ۖۨ۬۠ۢۙ۠۟۫ۜۤ۫ۨۖۚۙۨۡۘۤۡۨ۠ۙ۬۬ۧۡۚ۫ۡ۫ۘۤۢۢۢۙ۠۬ۧۛۜۘۙۘۛ۫ۗۡۡۛۚۘۡۘۤۙۚۡۨۤۧ۫ۚۤۜۖۘۨ۟ۤ۟ۧۛۧ۬ۚۗ۠ۖۙۡۨۤۧۨۤۨ۠ۗۛۜۛۨۚۘۢۧۗۧۛۛۙۧۢۖۗۤۢ۟۟ۘۛۢۜ۬۫۠۫۫۠ۚۘۛۜ۬ۤۘۨۡۛۗۖۤ۠ۗ۬ۨ۟ۨ۠۬ۢۢۛۛۚ۬ۡۜۡۘۨۙۤۖۗۧۧۖۘ۬ۤۜۙۡۢۖ۠۠ۤۧۗۡۘ۬ۡۤۡۖۘۢ۬ۘۛۨۢۜ۠ۨۤ۟ۙۗۖۙۧۘۙۘۗۧۖۘۗ۟ۤۡ۠ۗۛۤۘ۟ۢ۫ۛ۬۫ۙۤۡۧ۟۟۠ۗ۫۠۫۬ۗۗ۟ۗۜۡۛ۬ۡۙۙۤ۟ۛۗۧۡۧۗۨ۫ۡ۠۠۟۬ۖۚۜۙ۫۟ۘۗ۫۠ۡۨۗ۬ۚۜ۟ۤۗۗۖۖۧۤ۬ۖۘۙۡ۫ۧ۠ۜ۟ۤۜۙ۠ۛ۬ۨۘۧ۠۬ۖۙۛۖۚۢۢۗۢۢۡۧ۠۫ۚ۠ۡۢۤ۬۫ۚۡۚۛۡ۠ۨۙۘ۠۟ۛ۟ۤ۠۬ۙۡۘۙۤ۠ۤ۫ۧ۫ۚۡۨۘۨۢ۫ۖ۠۬ۙۛۚۨۗ۟۬۬ۢۛۜۘۗ۟ۧۙ۫ۤۢ۬ۧۛ۫۬ۜ۠ۙۜۤۤ۟ۡ۠ۤۤۜۘۨۖۘۗ۬ۨۘۢ۠ۨۧ۠ۙ۫ۧۤۘ۟ۖۡۜۧۖۛۘۨۤۤۘ۫ۛۡۚ۟۠ۤۗۗۢ۟ۛۗۨۨۖۨۛ۬ۖۛۖ۠ۢۡۢ۬ۗۙۨۧۤۡۗۗ۠ۗ۬۬ۛۖۡۡ۟۟ۤۛۤ۫ۗۙۧۡۨۢۧۤۤۜ۫ۤۛ۬ۤۙۜۖ۟۫۬۟ۨ۠ۗۛۧۤۖۧۧ۠۟ۘۢۛۚۗۨۖ۫ۢۢۡۤۚۡۘۗۡۧ۟ۖۢ۬۫ۧۖۢۜۙۜۤۙۨ۫ۚۛۚۤۨۤۗۤ۫۫ۜۚۚۙ۬ۙۗ۬۫ۤۗۖۚۨۜۜۧۜۜۜۢۖۛۢۧۜۚۘۢ۫۟۟ۖۗۛ۟ۜۚۙۖۨۜۨۛۗ۬۫ۤۙ۫ۙۧۜۛ۫ۨۜۘ۫ۤۙۤۤۘۘۢۡۖۢۤۧۚۤۡ۟ۙۘۡۖۘۙ۫ۤۤ۟ۜ۟ۢۨۧۗ۬ۜۜۢ۠ۢۙ۟ۢۧۚۡ۠ۡۘۢۚۤ۠۠ۗۖۜۙۙۧۧۙ۫۫ۢ۠ۛ۟ۧۜۢۚۚۨۚۢ۠۟ۡۤۤ۠ۢۘۤۛ۫ۜۘ۟ۛۤۙۖۡۗۛۚۙۜۤ۬۠ۨۧۘۨۖ۫ۤۤۙۗ۠ۢۗۜۙۗ۠ۗۚۤۢۘۘ۟ۖۛۚۘۚۤۨۛ۠ۨۛ۬ۖۗۨۚۙ۬ۖۨۧۗۗۜ۠۬۫۬ۘۡۤ۟ۜۢۜۗۘۗۙۡۛ۬ۨۜ۟ۢۡۧۢۗ۫ۗۖ۫۬ۙ۬۫۫ۙۜۤۖۧ۬ۛۙ۠ۢۧۢ۟ۡۚ۟ۙۙۨ۫۟۟۫۬ۡۤ۟ۡۘ۫ۘۡ۫ۢۡۜۜۧ۠ۚۚۧۙۨۖ۫ۨۨ۠۠ۜ۠ۜۗۛۚ۫۫۫ۘۡۗۨۡۤۢۛۡ۠ۗ۠۟ۤۙ۬ۡۛۧ۠ۢ۠ۙۛۤۙۚۜۢۙۖۛۙۖ۟ۛۜۚ۠ۤۡ۫ۙۢۡۛ۠ۗ۟ۜۜۧۗۨ۬ۙۜۗ۬ۢۨۚۖۘۛۤۨۘۡ۫ۚ۬ۖۧۤۚ۠ۚ۠۫ۗۘۢۚۗۤۨۡۤۙۘ۬۟ۤۚۘۨۙ۟ۚۗۖ۟۟۫۟۟ۤ۠۬۟۫ۗۡ۬۬ۙۘۚۘ۟ۢۙ۠۬ۚۨۛۖۤ۟ۙۙۖۚۚۤۢۡۤۙۙۗۖۙۛۡۘۤۙۗۧۜۧۤۗۧ۫۠ۧ۬ۢۜۢۛۖ۫ۗۧۜۤۗۢۖ۬ۜۨۜۜۡۖۨ۟ۗۜۡۗۨ۟ۢۛۚۚۗۙۘ۟ۢۧۗۡۖۖۧ۬۟ۗۢۗۤۤۢۢۚ۠ۗۙۜۖۚۤۚۚۗۨۧۙۜۡۧۖۡۙ۠ۤ۫ۜۢۤۢۚۧ۬ۧۤۙ۟ۢ۟ۡۤۘۚۜ۟۫ۚۚۜۗۡۗۘۨ۟ۜۘۨۡ۫ۡ۟ۢ۫۬ۙۖ۫۫ۤ۫ۛ۠ۨۗۖ۬ۜۖ۫ۧۗۜۢۤۖۤۨۧ۫ۘ۫۫۠ۤ۬ۗ۠ۘ۬ۗۖۡۤۗۡۨۨ۟ۤ۠ۧۛۡۤ۠ۜۛ۫۫ۜ۠ۘۡۤ۬۬ۤۧۧ۠ۨۛ۟ۙۚۗۢۘۜۙۙۜۡ۟ۢ۟ۙ۬ۡ۬ۛۚۙۢۙۡۢۙۛۖۧۙ۟ۧ۟ۧۛۡۢۚۨۨ۬ۧۙ۟ۢۡۜۤۡ۬ۖۖۛۖ۟ۗۖۚۨۖ۫ۨۚۖۧ۠ۖۛۤ۫ۙۛۚ۬ۘ۠ۡۤۡۚۢ۟ۤ۬ۖۤۡۨۢۘ۟ۙۧۖۨۨۢ۠ۘۘ۫ۘۙ۬ۚ۬ۢ۫ۨۖۗۙۙۤ۟ۧۗۡۗۡ۫ۘۨۧ۠ۨۗۖۤۤۜ۠ۘۧۤۨۚۜۙۨۗ۠ۤ۠ۗۡۚۧۢۜ۠ۛۜۚ۫ۛۗ۬ۗۚۤ۬۠ۙۧۛۙ۫ۤۧ۬ۚ۫۬ۤۖۗۚ۬ۡۡۜۙۖۖۛ۠۬ۚۚۚۨۛ۟ۘۡۘ۟۫ۨۘۢۡۢ۟ۛ۠۟۬ۛۨ۬ۧۨ۬ۜۚ۫ۜ۫ۙۢۧۘ۠ۙۧۡۙۚۡ۟ۨۖۗۛۙۙۨۨۘۡۛۨۘ۠ۜۨۢۜۢۙۤۧۨۚۢۨۜۤۚۜۖۗۚۘۗۜ۟ۢۗ۟ۡۙۛۗۡۙۜۨۜۙۘۘۗۘۘۧۖۜ۟ۗ۠ۡۢۖ۫ۛۤۡۨ۬۫ۚۢۚ۫ۗۙ۫ۧۧ۟ۨۤۤ۬ۜۖۛۤۧ۠ۗۜۡ۟ۚۚۜ۠ۙۗۛ۫ۡۨۘ۠ۢۜۙۛ۫ۛ۠ۛۛۚۡ۬ۢۢۖۤۖۛۜۙۙۘ۫ۡۚ۬ۤ۫ۗۚۖ۟ۚۚۜۛ۟۠ۖۗۛۚۖۘۖۢۚۢۖۨۡۨ۟ۜۢ۠ۗۚۘۖ۟ۨۨ۬ۘ۟ۢۚۡۗۤ۠۟ۡۛۛۛ۠ۜۘ۠ۛۙ۟ۢۗ۫ۙۜۘۜۜ۫ۨ۠۠ۧۡۨۜۖۗۛۚۗ۫ۘۧ۠ۙ۠ۡۛۙۖۖۧۘۖ۟ۛ۟ۚۜۡۧ۫ۚۡ۟ۨ۟۠ۤۜ۬ۨۜ۠ۡۡۗ۬۠ۛۚۖۘۧۖۢۨۛۜۚۨۨۙۖ۠ۨۧۛۜۧ۬۟ۗ۠ۙۖ۠ۤۛ۟۬ۘۗۧۛۘ۠ۢۛ۟ۡۡ۫ۛۖۨۤۙ۬ۜۙ۫ۘۘۡۨۙۙ۠۠ۢ۠۬ۙۛۡۨۤۖۤۙۤۨۗۖ۬۠ۜ۫ۗ۫ۨۙۗۚ۠ۘۘۘۖۛۜ۟ۢۜ۫ۜ۬۠ۤۧۜۛۧۛۧۢۗ۬ۘۚ۬ۤ۟ۛۡۗ۬ۡۢۛۢ۠۟۟ۡ۫ۨۘۜۧۧۨۖۡۢۤۗ۬ۙ۠۠ۙۖ۠ۧۘۢۡۚۤۡۛۛۘ۠ۧۖۗۨۗۤۨۙۛۤۧۖ۟۠ۖۚۚۢۡۧۖۘ۟ۖ۬ۙ۬ۙ۫ۖۧۙۜۗۙۧ۠ۘۤ۬ۖ۬۫۬ۘۜۜۘۤۢۧۧ۫ۛ۟ۙۢۛۗۡ۫ۧۤۢۘۖۤۘۙ۬ۙۢۚۘۙۧۖۛ۟ۙ۠۬ۜۘۗۧۜۢۧ۠ۛ۫ۢۤۘ۟۬ۧۘ۫ۘ۬ۡۧۜۗ۫ۡۡۛ۫ۡۨۛۧۡۨۜۡ۬ۛۧۖۚۖۙ۟ۤۧ۠ۙۘۡۜۖۡۚۙ۠ۡۛۘۙۚۢ۟ۗۢۜۤۙۛ۬ۢۨ۠ۚ۠ۘۢ۬۠۠ۚۘ۠ۨۖۘۙۙ۟ۖۛۗ۠ۚۢۜ۟ۧۧۖۡۨۡ۫۬ۛۡۖ۫۟ۡۡۛ۠ۜۚ۫ۘ۬ۧ۫ۛ۠ۤۘۛ۠ۙ۠ۗ۠ۢۗۙۙۛ۟ۤۘۡۗۖ۬ۛۢۗۙ۟۫ۡ۫ۧ۬۬ۛۧۡ۫ۜۙ۫ۨۗۙ۬ۙۗۖۡۛۢ۠۬۫ۡۗۖۜۛۘۧۜ۟ۧ۬ۤۙۘۤۖۛۜۖۢۡۙۘۘۘۢۗۡۙ۟ۖۗ۟۠ۚۢ۫۟ۘ۠ۖ۫ۧۡۤۖ۬ۢۢ۬ۡۘۢ۬ۙۢۤۘ۠ۘۙۗۘۖۤۘۡۗۗ۟ۛۙ۠ۖۧۢۙۢۜۘۜۜۤۖ۫ۚۗۢۜۜ۫ۛۙۧ۠ۖۙ۬۠ۢۛۘۤۗۢۡۤۢ۫۬۟ۜۜۨۗۤۙۨۗ۟ۧۖۨۨۤ۫ۨۤۘۙۘۚۛۡۢۤۙۙۡۗۧ۠ۤ۠ۛ۫۬ۘۖۘ۬۬ۧۨ۫ۡ۠ۢۗۚۚ۬ۨۡۙۧۙ۟ۢۨۨۖۢ۬ۙۨ۬ۖ۬ۧ۟۬ۡ۠ۜ۠ۜۨۢۚ۠۠ۚ۠ۡۘ۫ۚۧۡۤ۬ۛۡ۬ۢۜ۫ۗ۠۠۠۟ۙۢۤۛۜۜۨۘۡ۫۟ۚۛ۟ۛ۟۫ۢ۟ۛۗ۬ۢ۠ۚۜ۫ۖۙۘۘۘ۠ۚۗ۠۫ۘۚۘۢۤۚ۟ۨ۬ۛۧۘۜۜۘۤۘۖۧۜۤۗۧۖ۬ۧۙۚۙۗۛۚۢ۬ۤۨۚۘۜۢ۠۠ۘ۟۠ۡۗۨۛۙۤۨۡۡۢۨۢۛۙۢۛ۟۬ۨۛ۫۠ۡۖۘ۫ۢۛۡۗۖۧ۟۠ۨۖۛۤۤ۠ۨۚۨۤۗۡ۠ۡۢۛۖۛ۬۬ۨۗۗ۫ۘۧۨۗۨۚۡ۠ۧۡ۠ۡ۠ۙۜۡۘ۟ۤۡۚ۟ۤۧۘۨ۟ۢۚ۬ۘ۠۟۠۬ۚۙ۠ۜۢۢ۫ۧۨ۟ۢ۫ۢۢۧۘۜۚ۠ۘۗۢ۠۠۬۠۠ۨۢۡۢۘ۟ۧۗۨۧۧۖۧۧۖۙۙۚۤ۫۠ۧ۟ۧۙۙ۟۠۠ۘۤۤۗۛ۫۠ۙۚ۟ۚ۟۠۠۟ۙۙۡۗۜۙۤ۟ۨۛۢۢ۠ۘ۟ۖۘۖ۫۟ۨۨ۠ۨۗۖۖ۫ۚۖ۟ۧ۬ۢ۬ۗ۠۫۬ۢۚ۟ۧۗ۠ۗ۫ۨۖۜۨۤۙۡۛۤۧۢۢۤ۬ۡ۠ۙۚۜۤۜۢۖۢۗۤ۫ۚۖۤۤۙۚۤۚۡۘۜۖۖۙ۫۟۠ۛۤۡۚۘۤ۬ۛ۠ۛۡۘۘ۟ۚ۠۠ۢۛ۠ۛۖ۠۫ۡ۟ۚ۫۫ۢۛۚ۫۫ۤۙۚۚۨ۟ۢ۠ۤۗۤ۟ۙ۫۫۠ۢۧ۟۫ۗۨ۬ۜۘۡۗۡ۟۟ۙۘۨۤۘۜ۬ۢۨۧ۟ۖۤ۠ۡۤ۫۟ۘۨۢۢ۟ۛۙۜۡۧۢۘۖۚۙۨۚۛۚۧۘۘۗ۬ۢۛ۠۠۠ۨۡۚ۫ۤۙۛۧ۟ۚ۬ۡۜۙ۬ۤۚۘۡ۠ۧۡ۬۫ۖۛ۠ۖۘۢۚۛۢۚ۟ۘۧۘۤ۬۬ۛۧۙۘۙۜۡ۠ۨ۟ۢۢۡۧۚۨۜۧۢۜۙ۠ۘۨۧ۟۠ۜۖۡۙۜ۠ۚ۬ۖۜۡ۬ۗ۟۟۬ۡۚۛۜۧۡ۫۟ۨۖۢۗۜۧ۟۬ۡ۠ۘۗ۠ۢۚ۬ۜ۬ۡۢۨ۬ۖۛۖ۫ۚۚۛ۫ۚ۬ۚ۠ۨۡۖۤۙ۠ۗ۠ۧۙ۠۟ۢۘ۠ۖۤ۬ۖ۫ۗۧۨۨۚۡۘۧ۬۠ۤ۬ۡ۠ۚۡۗۖۡۛۧۘۙۤۨ۠ۢۡۨۡ۟ۤۚۘ۬ۖۘۧۙ۫۠۟ۗۙۤۧ۫۟ۙ۫۠ۡۖۢۢۢۡۗۛۙۡۨۤۙۙۚۛۧۘۤۜۚ۬ۚۗۧۘۚۤ۬ۢۜۗۧۛۛ۫ۤۙ۠۟ۡۙۨ۠ۚ۟۟ۖ۫ۤۙۛۢۤ۟ۜ۟ۛۗۜۨۧۘۜۛۨۚۧۧۜ۫۠ۡۢ۫ۡۢۘ۟ۜۙۗۨۡۜۘۘۙۙۢۚۛ۬۠ۗۖۖ۬ۙۢۧۡ۠ۗ۠ۡۖ۟ۛۖۡۨۙۖۗۧۡۚۘ۫ۨۗۡۙۤۖۧۙۡ۟ۤۤۛ۠۠ۙ۟ۤ۫ۡ۫ۧۗۛۨۨ۫ۛۧ۟ۖۤۗ۫ۙۧۖ۬ۘۖۙۛۗۙۛۗۘۡۜ۫ۖۚ۠۬ۧۚ۬۠ۗۙۜۘۘۤۛ۫ۖ۟ۧۡۨۢۢۨۙۤۖۚۡۗۡۡ۟ۤۢ۠ۡۗ۠ۧۛۘۚۚۚ۟ۨۗۖۖۢۛۨۙۤۧۧ۠ۧۖۢۙۙۢۨۗۚۧۛۤۘ۫ۗ۬۟ۡۢۤۙۜۨۛۜۛ۠ۡ۠ۧۗۡۙۚۧۙۤۘۙۚۤۛ۬ۙۖ۠ۜ۬ۢۢۡ۟ۛ۬۫۠۬ۛۨ۟ۨۤۗ۫ۡ۠ۛ۠۟۠۟۬۬۠۬ۗۢۜ۟ۜۘۢۜۧۨ۫ۨ۠۠ۛۚۤۖۧ۬ۤ۬ۧ۬۟ۛۛۨۨۗۗۨۨۘۚۧۤۘۜۧۡۘ۠ۧ۟ۘۢۧۛۘۧۧۗۘۖۧ۬ۘۘۧۨۘۚۧۤۘۜۧۜۗۨۚۨ۟ۚ۬ۧۢ۬ۗۗۢۗۖۛۙۜۨ۫۫ۚۚۖۡ۠ۘۤۡۜۛۖ۫ۙۤۢۨ۠ۗۜۨۧۗۘۨۙۖ۠۫۬۬۠۬ۙۘ۫ۧۗۘۖۧۤۤۨۚۢۢ۬ۚ۠ۢۗ
۠ۗۢۘۜۨۘۚۘۡ۠ۧۡ۬ۖ۟ۡۘۢۡ۫ۘۧ۠ۗۤۘۛ۬۬ۛ۫۫۫ۘۖۜۙ۟۠۠ۘۚ۠۬ۜۚۜۡ۠ۗ۫ۚۖۡۡۤ۠ۚۗۡ۟ۖۧ۟۫ۘ۟۠ۛۢ۬ۢۖۗ۫ۚۖۙۚۜ۫۬ۖۧ۫ۛۗۡۨۡۗۛۨۢۖۜۛ۟ۜ۠ۖۧۡۧۘ۟ۡ۠ۗۗۘ۟۫ۖۨ۬ۛ۠۠ۨۙۡ۠ۜۢۧ۬ۖۜۢۧۚ۟ۜۘ۬ۛ۫ۧ۠۬ۨۚۚۗۚۘۚۚۚۖۢۢ۟۫۫ۢ۬ۖ۠۫ۚۙۤۢۘۖۘۙۜ۟۫ۛۡ۬ۧۖۛۚۨۢۗ۟ۘۖۧۗۖۖ۫ۚۚۗۚۙۧ۠ۧۘۛۤ۫ۙۚۨ۠ۡ۠ۜۡ۟ۖۙۗۨۤۡۘۡ۬ۡ۟ۘۘۜۖۧۢ۟۬ۜۤۧۤۙ۬ۘۚۘۤ۫ۧۧ۬ۛۚۚۘۤۢۡ۟ۙ۫۟ۨ۟ۜۗۛۖۧۘ۟ۗۛ۬ۙۚۛۡۗۗۚ۫۠ۖۘ۫ۧۗۖۙۢۚۧۜۖۢۤۡۢۗۗۚۛۙ۫ۘۢۛۖۤۤۢۙۨۨۙۡۖ۫ۖۤۙ۟ۧ۫۠ۨۢۛۡۗۜۨۢۨ۟ۢ۬ۘ۫۫ۧۛۜ۠ۤۚۗۘۘۘۙۡۚۨ۫ۖۚۖۛۘ۟۫ۢۙۗۗۘۘ۬۫ۙۡ۠ۘۚۜۨۙ۫ۖۗۖۚ۠ۘ۠ۨۡۨۨۢۤ۫ۖۘۢ۠ۨۛ۟۠۫ۨ۠ۘۤ۬ۡۙۤۡۙۙۛ۠ۜۙۗۧ۬ۡ۬ۨۙۛۧ۬۠۬ۧۡ۬ۙ۫ۡۜۚۡۜۨ۠ۖۧۧۡۙۧ۬۫ۤۨۘ۠ۤ۫ۘۗۙ۟۠ۨ۬۟ۙۗۛۗۖ۟ۙ۟۠ۤ۠ۛۘ۫ۗۙۜۙۜۗۨۧۨۘ۬ۢۡۚۨۖۖۘۗۖۨۡۧۙۡۖ۫ۤۙۙ۟۬ۘۨ۠۫ۧۙۢ۫ۨ۠ۛۛۨۙ۬ۙ۫۠ۡۘۧۖۖۨ۫ۜۘ۠ۘۖۙۖ۬ۨۗۗۨۢ۠ۨۧۡ۠ۛۙۘۗۨۛ۫ۜ۠ۚۖۚ۫۬ۤۖۢۡۡۢۚ۠۫۬۠ۗۜۗ۟ۚۛۙ۬۠ۤ۠ۗۖۜۨۧۢ۟ۨۤۜۖ۫ۜۖۘۨۢۙۧۙۢۘ۬۬ۨ۠ۡۢۢۨ۟ۙۜۙۙ۟۫ۧۨۖ۫ۢۧ۬۟ۨ۫ۛۛۧ۫۫ۚۤ۫۠ۜۘۢۙ۬۬ۙۜۚۖۤ۟ۢ۟۠ۡۘ۫ۢۜۜۖۨۤۖ۬ۡ۟ۢۛۨۨۖ۟۫ۨ۬۬۫ۘ۫ۢ۠ۚ۠ۨۡۤۛۨۤۜۤۗۛۨۢ۫ۚۗۡۧۨۜۙۡ۬ۖ۬۠ۜ۠۠ۧ۟ۨۧ۟ۧ۟ۤۤ۫ۚۖۗۘۚۗۛۡۤۙ۬ۛۤۜۜ۫ۤۨۖ۫ۤۡۚۘۘۤۡ۬۠ۖ۬۫ۧۨ۟۟ۧ۠ۤۖ۫ۚۡۡ۟۟ۢۙۘۢۗۤۨ۠ۖۨ۬ۘۡۡۤۡۨ۠ۘ۫ۡۤۧۙ۟ۖۗۨۗ۫ۘۙ۠ۖ۟ۨۘۗۤۖۢۙۘۙ۫ۧۙۘۤۤۖ۠۬۟۫ۛ۬ۧۡ۠ۢ۫ۨۚ۫ۤ۠ۤۚۤۜۗ۫ۗۛۚۤ۫ۧۡۖۡۗۖ۟ۜ۟ۛۧۡۧ۫ۨ۬ۛۡۖۢۡۛۙۡ۬ۤۧ۠۟۟ۗۛۤۙۡۖۖۙۨۤۙ۫ۖۙۗ۫۠۫ۢۤۧۤ۟ۡۢۘۤۙۚۡۛ۫ۛۖۚۖۨ۠ۨ۠ۚۢۖ۫۬ۨۨۧۖۜ۟ۨۛ۫ۧۤۢۗۡۘۛۚۧۨۤۤ۬۠ۖ۫ۘۘۛۜ۫ۨۖۨۨۚ۠ۚۖۘۜ۬ۨ۠ۜۧۡۢۗۗ۫ۨۙۤ۫ۘۚۗۛ۬ۛۡ۫ۖۘۨ۫ۜۨۧ۠ۙ۟۠ۜۤۙ۟۫ۙۢۢۛ۟ۖۧۧۙۡۛۙۘ۬ۘۤۚۛۧۤۤ۫ۢۙۧۚۚۛۙۙۖۗۜ۟۟ۗ۫ۨۗۜۤ۠ۛۧ۟ۛۘۖ۠ۗۤ۠۟ۧۤۤ۟ۤۢۘۖۖۙ۟۬ۚۤ۠ۗ۠ۢ۫ۘۨۗۡۧۗ۬ۢ۬ۢ۫ۘ۬ۨۜۖ۬ۡۢ۟ۢۡۖۜۡۨۨۨۖۚ۫ۨۤۨۘۖۚۤۙۗ۬ۢۜۛۘ۠ۜۢۧۜ۬ۛۡ۟ۖۘۙۗ۟ۢۛۢۛۗۡ۟ۡۧ۫ۧ۠ۨۢ۟ۘۜۢۙۛۤۡۖۚ۬ۡ۟ۗۡۡۙۚۙ۟ۨۗۤۢ۟ۨۙۤۢۨۧۢ۠۬ۧۚۢۚۙۚۛۖ۟ۚۨۘ۬ۘۛۖۘۙۨۤۨۨۤ۠ۤۖۧ۫ۚۨۜۢۨۚ۟۠ۨۖۜ۠۬۫۠۫۫ۢۛۢ۠ۤۤۨ۬ۢۙۜ۟ۧۡۚۢۧ۬۬ۤ۠۠۫ۨۡ۫ۤۧ۫۠ۡۙۢۨۙ۬۬ۖۜۨۛۛۖۢۛۡۙ۠ۗۤ۫۠۟ۘۚۙ۬ۖۢۚ۫ۘۤۜۤۡ۠ۚۢ۟ۙۛ۫۫ۜۚۢۧۙۗۜ۠ۚۗ۟ۡۧۢۖۛۗۢۙۚ۫۠ۜۛۢ۟ۗۖۧۡ۬ۖۡۖ۟۠ۜۨۨۗۨۡۡۛۡۨۤۧۘ۠ۘ۫ۛۡۙ۫ۖۨۘ۠ۧۗۨۚۧۖ۟ۤ۟۬ۜ۠ۜۢ۠۠۠ۜ۠۫ۚۤۨۛۘۛۙ۬ۘۗ۫ۖۜۡۖ۠ۤۜۗۜ۠۬ۤۨ۬۫ۛۛۨۢۡۗ۫۬ۡۚۖ۬ۨۘ۬ۘۜۚۚۚۛ۬۠ۨۜۧۙۚۧۡ۟ۨۢۚۖ۫ۜۛ۬ۘۧۗۖۚۚ۬ۖۨۨۧۙۢۙۛۗۧ۠ۙۛۚۧۨۘۤ۠ۘۛۘۘۤ۟ۙۘۜۨۨۛۘ۟ۧۜۧۨۡ۫۠ۛۛ۫ۤ۟ۙ۬ۚ۠ۖۨ۬ۖۨۛۛ۠ۛ۬ۖۗۜ۬ۙۧۢۜۢۡۧۙ۠۫ۨۘۗۘۜۡۢۛۢۛۗۚۚ۬ۜۧ۬ۗ۠ۗۚۛۛۧۚۨۙۘ۟ۖۤۙۤۚۜۗۖ۫ۗۤۜۖۘۙ۬ۡ۠۠ۖۡۙۙۗۨۢ۟ۗۗ۬ۗۛۗۘۖ۟۬ۢ۟۠۫۬ۗۜۨۧۡۗ۠ۛۜۢۧۧۛۙۢ۫۬ۡۧۧۡۖۢ۠ۨ۬ۙۧۗ۠ۗۗ۬ۡۜۘۗۚ۠ۘ۫ۜۨ۟۫ۡۡۖ۬ۧ۠ۚۤۧ۫ۜۙۡ۠۫ۢ۠ۤۛۡ۬ۧۨ۫۠ۧۛۙۘۧۨۜۗۧ۠۟ۜۨۙ۬ۨۨۤ۬۟ۗۛ۟ۡۨ۫ۜۚۨ۬ۨۖۘۢ۟ۜۧ۠۬ۤۘ۫۬ۢۤۡۢۘۨۙۗۚۤ۫ۤۢۜۘۢۗ۠ۗۙۚۢ۬۟۟ۜۤۢۜۗۛۢ۠ۤۖۡۧۨ۬۟ۙۤۖۡۢۛۙۘۢۜۗۛۨ۟ۗۜ۫ۤۛۜ۠ۘۙ۟۫ۤ۟ۡۗۜۡۜۨۚ۠ۢۖۛۛۨ۠ۖ۠ۛۚۖۚۧۗۤۡۢۘۚۘۜۧ۫ۧ۠۠ۢۤ۫ۖ۫۠۟ۗۖۜ۟ۧۙۗ۬ۨۨ۫ۤۗ۫ۜۡۢۤۖۧۡۨ۟۫ۖۧۡ۬۫ۛۡ۬۟ۘۚۤ۫ۖۡۜ۟ۘۧ۠۠ۗ۫ۘۜۢۨۚۚ۬۠ۗ۫ۧۚۚ۫ۤۙ۫۫ۜۨۢ۫ۖۚۗۚۙ۫۫ۘۘۨۤۚ۫ۙۗ۫ۨۢ۬ۙۛۨۙ۠ۢۜ۟ۚۙۚۖۡۢ۬ۙۨۢۖۡۢۢۧ۫ۘۧۢۛ۫۠ۤۗۛ۫ۡۤ۫ۢۖۜۛۘۨۖۡۡ۫۬ۗۡۚۡۨۗۘۙۜۤۚ۬ۧۧ۠ۧۧۡۗۗۗۙۜۧ۫۫۠۬ۖۤۤۡۖۡ۟ۛۢۛۖ۠ۡ۬ۚۤۧ۟ۙ۫ۧ۫ۡۤۧ۟ۛۚ۠۫ۜ۬ۧ۫۬ۨۡۜۜ۟ۚۢ۠۫۠ۛۙۙۛۚۧۖۘۖۛۛ۟ۨۚۛۖۚۘۨ۬۠ۧۘۢ۫۫۟ۨۨۧ۫ۚۖۡۖۤۛۖ۫ۖۙۨۖ۠ۡۛۛ۠ۜۖۡ۫ۖۤۤۚۛۖۡۡ۬ۧۤۘۚۗۜۛ۬ۤ۫۫ۜۙ۠ۧ۫ۚۗۚۛۖ۠ۨۨۚۙۧۨۖۛۛۘۜ۟ۗۗ۠ۤۖ۟ۘۢ۬ۡۖۜۗۘۖۚۛ۟ۡۚۨۖۤۤۚۨۡۤۜ۫ۡ۬ۨۢۧۜۨ۫ۨ۬۫ۨۧۧۨۗۗۢ۫۟۫ۚۛ۟ۜۘۧ۟ۗ۟ۨۧۢۖۚۙۜۤۘۗ۠ۘۧ۠۠ۘۛۢ۫ۧۙۗۛۤۢ۠ۜۘۗۧۡ۠ۤۗۚۢۨۖۨۖۖ۫۟ۛ۫ۤۢۗ۟۟ۖۙۖۤۛۜۤ۠ۡۢۡۙ۟۠ۧۢۗ۟ۙۢۧۢ۟ۢ۟ۡ۬ۗۛۚ۠۬ۚۚۘۧ۟ۡ۫ۙۧۜۡۨۗۚۤ۬ۛ۫ۛۖۡ۬ۨۚۛ۫۫۟۫ۢۡۢۤۙۖۡۘۨ۠ۧۘۘۢۚ۬ۙۤ۫۬۬ۧ۬۬ۧ۬ۚۤۤۖۧۢۗ۠۟ۘۧۘۙۗۖ۟۬ۨ۠ۤ۟ۜۜۢۨۨۙۢۛ۫۫ۚ۟ۤۗ۫ۤۨۚۜۘۢۜۙۛ۫ۧۜۚ۠ۚۜۛۡۨۛۘۨۙ۬ۖۘۜۗۚۤۛۤۨۘۡۘۢۜۤ۟ۗۙۖ۟ۧ۫ۘۛۙ۟ۢۡۖۧۗۛ۠ۛۚۛۛۖ۠۟ۨۛۧۧۙ۬ۤ۟ۘۘۤۡۛۧۧۧۤۙۖ۟ۜۘۧۚۘۡۗۜ۠ۗۚۢۜۚۗۧۡۛۤ۬۠ۧۖۘ۟ۨۢۤۡۨۖۙۖۛۘ۫ۗۛۙۢ۬ۛۗۢۤۜۗۖۢ۫ۛۜۖۢ۫۫ۜۙۡۡ۟ۧۡۘۗۛۢ۠ۢ۫ۙۢۤ۬ۨۘ۫ۖۖۙۛ۬ۜۢ۠ۗۤ۟ۜۚۙۜۖۢۡۧۙۘۚۗ۟۬ۛۢۘۡ۟۠۠ۚۨۜۗ۬ۖۨۤۧۚۘۡۘۙ۬ۧ۬ۨۖۖۧۗۘۧۖۚ۠ۚ۟ۙۢۧۨۢۗۡ۠ۢۢۡۤۢۚۛۗۙ۫ۙ۬ۙۤۖۚ۫۠ۘۢۤۨۧۘ۠ۖ۠ۧۙۨۨۛۖۛۛ۠ۤ۫ۨ۫۠ۖۛۜۤۚۙ۟ۢۗۧۤ۠ۧۚۢ۟ۙ۬ۙۨ۬۠ۙۛۖۖۨۧ۟ۢ۟۬ۧۨۙۡۖۤۨۗۚۡ۫۫ۚۤ۬ۤۜ۬۠ۤ۫ۢ۬۬ۜ۟۫ۡۢۙ۬ۛۛۧ۟ۧۤۨۚۡۜۙۘۜۜ۠ۛۚۖۨۘۨۜۨۚۚۙ۬۬۬ۡۜۤ۫ۤۛ۠۟ۛۖۤۖۘۢۛ۫ۧۗۖۧۡ۫ۜۤۡۘ۬ۜۡ۟ۖ۠ۗۘ۠ۨۡ۫ۡۚۙۤ۟ۧۙۧۡۜ۟ۗ۠ۗۨۡۛ۟۬ۜۡ۬ۡۘۚۙۨۨ۬ۛۙۖۢۤۛۛ۬ۜۗ۬ۖۖۤۢۨ۠ۚۚۧۖۛ۫ۧ۟۠ۤۡۗۧ۠ۨ۫ۗۡۜۜۘۙۚ۟ۖۙۘۖۤۗۨۧ۠۫ۨۘۘۖۚۧۢۗۢ۫ۛۙۚۚۗۤۜۨۗۙ۬۠ۙۨۙۛۚ۫ۛۧ۟ۚ۟ۚۚۖ۟ۘ۬ۖۘ۫۟ۜۜۡۖۤ۬ۧۘۚۢ۟ۜ۫ۢۨۧۨۧۙۘۧۖۖ۬ۧۖۢۨۛ۫۟۟ۗۧۚ۫ۖۨ۫ۡ۟۟ۧۧۖۛۜۡۨ۠۬ۤۨ۠۟ۤ۟ۧۡۨۢۚۘۜ۫ۛۤۡ۟ۨ۟ۤۘۚۘۨۙۙۤۘۧۤ۟ۙۙۚۢۗ۟۬ۖ۠ۜۢۗۛۙۛۤۘۙۛۤۖ۠۫ۧۡۜۖۢ۫ۘ۠ۤۘ۠ۚۡۚ۬ۜۡۙۨۢۨۢۢۖۧۛۛۙۜۜۜۘۜۘۛ۠ۙۙۖۢۤۘۢ۫ۖ۟ۙۨۜۛۛۘۜۜۡۧۘۘۖ۫ۨۜ۠ۜۢۛۜۗ۠۠ۨۗۜۢ۠ۛۢۚۙۧۛۤۨ۟ۗۜۗۤۢۡ۠ۢۜۛۧۛۨۡۤۙۙۤۗۜۢۚ۫ۙۖۨۗۘۙۙۨۨۙ۬ۤ۫ۙۛۗۧۘۡ۠ۧ۟ۜۘۨۙۡ۠ۧۧ۬ۧۙۨۨۘ۫ۛ۫ۘ۬ۖۤ۬ۤۡۛۚ۫۬ۙۜۨ۠ۢ۫ۤۘۨ۫ۨۖ۠۬ۡۛۛۚۧۗۘۧۙۗ۬ۤۧۚ۫ۧۖ۬ۜۚۛ۫ۛۜۚۗ۫ۛۢۘۘۤ۠۟ۡۧۧ۫ۧ۫ۧۙۙۜ۬ۛۘۢۡۙ۠ۘۗۧۗۛ۬ۗۛۖۤۨ۠۠ۤۨۘ۫ۗ۠ۚۖۙ۬ۛۚۛۨۗۙۨۙۗۜۘۧۜۘۜۘ۫۠ۖ۠۟ۚۧۨ۫۠ۡۘۡ۟ۡۙۢ۟ۧۙۗۢ۬ۤۛۗۙۢۖۡ۫ۧۢۤۚۜۢۢۜۛۤ۫ۚۢ۟ۡۛۖ۫۫ۛۤ۠ۖ۫ۡۘۤۤۤۖۧۨۜۧ۬ۜۨۜۜ۟ۢ۠۫ۤۛ۬ۤۡ۬ۛ۟۫ۢ۬ۜۛ۠ۗ۠۟ۨۗ۟ۚۘۜۘ۫۟۠۠ۚۚۢۨۖ۬ۤ۠ۛ۬ۤۗۚ۬۟۠ۨ۫ۛۜۘ۠۬ۘ۟ۧۙ۬ۖۨۛۜۛ۟ۘۙۙ۬ۖۤۢ۬ۛۜۙ۠۫۬ۤۢۡۡۘۗۚۘۘ۠۫ۙۧۛ۠ۖۚۚۙۘۤۛۘۜ۫ۘۧۙۗ۬۬ۡۤ۟ۙ۬۬ۙ۫ۢۡۘۚ۫ۖۗۤۢ۠ۜۤۡ۠۟۟۫ۜ۠ۖ۠۫ۧۧ۟۠ۡۗ۬۫ۧۗ۟ۗ۠ۨۘ۬ۨ۬ۤۨۚ۫ۗ۠۟ۚۢۛۡۖۗۙۧۗ۟ۤۤ۟ۧۢ۫ۗ۫ۧۜۤۘ۬ۜۙۨۙۙۖ۠ۚۖۛۛۖۛۘۡۧ۟۫ۢۛۡۚۜۙۙ۬۬ۨ۟ۨۢۢۧ۠ۗۗۢ۟۬۠ۙۛۚۛ۫ۗۘۖۚۛۨۗۢۧ۬ۙۧ۠۟ۢ۠۠۠ۛۜۤۚۘۘۜۡ۫ۖۡ۠ۖۡۖ۬ۖۜۡ۬ۤ۫ۚۡۧۗ۠ۖ۬ۜ۫ۙۢۛۤۤ۟ۜۜۡۢۛۙ۬ۢۡۢۚۛۗۖ۬۬۫ۘۗۡۡ۫ۡۚۧ۠ۚۘۧ۠ۖۜ۠ۜۡۚ۟۟ۤۧۚۤۚۡۙۗۡ۠ۛ۬ۜۗ۬ۙۜۡۧ۫ۙ۫ۘۤۙۜۚۨۙ۟ۚۜ۫ۡۚ۫۟ۛۙۧ۠ۧۚۨ۠۠ۢۚ۬ۡ۟۬ۚ۫ۚۨۨۨۧۙ۫۬ۛۨۢۤۧۤۤۘ۬ۖۘۢۢۖ۬ۤۗ۬۬ۗ۬ۛۧۡۡ۫ۚۢۧۛ۬۬۬ۛۤۤۚۧ۬۠ۚۡۤۨۙۢۢۙۡۨ۟ۗۛۡۗ۬۬ۤۜۧ۟۫ۛۨۡۜۛۡۙ۫۠ۨۢۛ۫۟۬ۨۖۗۤۛۚۚۚۧۤۨۚۡۨۤۨ۟ۨۧۡۜۢۤۛ۠ۘۢۚۚۘۤۗۜۨۨۗۤۢۚۧۧ۟۫ۙ۬ۢۗۨۧ۬۬ۢۢ۟ۨۨۘ۬ۨ۠۠۫ۙۖ۠۟ۤۚ۟ۡۘۧۗۘۤۙ۬ۚۧ۠ۧۤۨ۟۫ۜۖۢۡۖ۟ۨۖ۬ۤۘۜۨۜۡۖۗ۬ۛۛۛ۫ۤ۟ۢۗۤ۠ۙۛ۫۬۬۟ۙ۟ۚۡۙۙۜۛۚۜۙ۟ۡۤۚۙ۟۟۫ۜ۬۠ۖۘ۟ۡۙۙۚۚ۟ۤ۟ۧۧۙۛۡ۫ۛۨۜ۟ۤۢۢۜۡ۫ۖۢۘۛ۬۠ۘۧۤ۬ۨۗۤ۬۟ۢ۫ۢ۫ۘ۠ۘ۫۫ۜۜۨ۠ۨۛۡ۬۟ۡۡۨۛ۟۠ۘۧۛۢۗۡۢۜۙۧۛۨۖۛۛۨۙ۫ۖۡۨۚۡۚۘۧۗۖ۠۬۬ۡۙۛۚ۬ۚۨ۬۟ۨۗۜۗۡۡ۬۫ۗۙ۬ۚۗ۠۬۬ۖۖ۬۠ۚۧۤۛۤۚۙۜۘۧ۠۫ۗۙۗۢۤۗۘۘۛ۠۬ۛۧۘۗ۠ۛۧۨۧۗۡۚ۟۬۬ۡۛۚۛۨۤ۫ۡۖ۫۟ۘۚۛ۫ۨۢۧۤۢۡۢ۫ۧۨۖۚ۫۫ۧ۟ۧ۬ۜۗ۠ۜۜۡۖۨۜۘۜۗ۟۠ۗۖۖ۟ۤ۬ۤۧۙۗ۫ۨۧۢۚۘۗۡۢ۟ۘۜۧ۫ۙۙۗۘۤۜۜ۬ۖۡۧ۫ۙۜ۬ۙۘۘۢۖۚۙۡۛۨۙۜۡ۬۟۫ۖ۟ۜۛ۫ۙۜۡۢ۠ۧۛۨۜۙۡۛۨۧ۟ۖ۠۫ۖ۬۠ۨۗۢۛۚۨۚۡۡۨ۠ۜۨ۬۠ۖۤۜۜۘۙ۬ۗۗۚۡۘ۬ۙۧۚۛ۫ۨۡۘۨ۠ۛۗۨ۫ۢۢۡۨۖۧ۟ۗۨۢۤۖۘ۟۫ۘۨۘۜۢۜ۠ۢۘۙۗۢۛۢۚۧ۟۟۫ۙ۟ۚۖ۟ۤۡۡ۠ۙۡۛ۟ۜۖ۫۫ۚ۬ۚۘ۠ۖۡۖۧۛۡۚۜۨ۟۟ۧۗ۬ۢۤۨۡۤ۬ۙۨۜۗۛ۠ۗۤ۟۟۟ۛۙ۫ۙۛۚۜۖۜۗ۟ۙۨ۠ۤۖۘۤۙۨۛ۬ۛۘۗۘۜۖۚۛ۬۬ۗۖۛۛ۬ۜۡۧۘۛۚ۠ۧۢۖۧ۬ۚۗۜۡۜۘۧ۬ۨۛۘۗۙۤۖ۠ۙ۬۟ۗۜۖۡۧۜۛۢۧۤۡۖۖۗۜۧ۠ۘۜۛۚۗ۟ۡۤۗۧ۬ۤۡۢۗۗۢۘ۠ۙۤۚۧۧ۫۫ۗ۠ۡۢۢ۠ۚۙۧۢۛۢۗۛۙ۫ۧۚ۟ۙۖۢۧ۬ۧۤ۟۫ۛ۫ۛۗۛۙ۟ۙۧۢۧۗۤ۟ۙ۫ۢۢۗۚ۠ۖۢ۟ۧ۬ۜۧۗۢۘۗۢۚۜۢۜ۠ۖۤ۬۟۫ۧ۠ۡۜۜ۬ۜ۟ۖۛۚۜ۠ۧۗ۬ۤ۬ۧۧ۫۠ۨۙۢۚۚۜۡۚۧۨۙۧۤۗۙۘۘۡ۬ۗ۫ۖۢۙۡۗۧۖ۟ۡۡۗ۬ۘ۠ۨ۠۠ۤۨۛۜۜۚ۟ۘۖ۠ۙ۟ۨۨۖ۫ۛ۬۟۠ۙۡۗۛۜ۟ۘ۟ۢ۫ۡۘۢۢۢۧۨۡ۫ۘۤۨۙۨۨ۟۠ۜۧۛۡۧ۠ۚۧۘۚۡۡ۫۠ۗۧۘ۫ۛ۟ۗۗۡۧۧۡۘۖۘۧۙۘۙ۠ۡۢ۠ۨۡۘۛۙ۠ۧۧۡۙۗ۫ۨۧۗ۠۫ۨ۫ۖۙۛۡۚۢۗۜ۬۠ۚۢۖۖ۬ۘۖۙۡۢ۟ۨۢۤۖۨۢۛۛۚۗ۬ۧ۬ۧۗۨ۠ۨ۠۟ۗ۬ۤۤ۫ۢ۫ۜ۫ۖ۫ۙۜۙۧ۠ۚ۠۫۬ۡۧۡۚ۟ۙۘ۟ۖۨ۬۠ۢۙ۠۟۫ۜۤ۫ۨۖۚۙۨۡۘۤۡۨ۠ۙ۬۬ۧۡۚ۫ۡ۫ۘۤۢۢۢۙ۠۬ۧۛۜۘۙۘۛ۫ۗۡۡۛۚۘۡۘۤۙۚۡۨۤۧ۫ۚۤۜۖۘۨ۟ۤ۟ۧۛۧ۬ۚۗ۠ۖۙۡۨۤۧۨۤۨ۠ۗۛۜۛۨۚۘۢۧۗۧۛۛۙۧۢۖۗۤۢ۟۟ۘۛۢۜ۬۫۠۫۫۠ۚۘۛۜ۬ۤۘۨۡۛۗۖۤ۠ۗ۬ۨ۟ۨ۠۬ۢۢۛۛۚ۬ۡۜۡۘۨۙۤۖۗۧۧۖۘ۬ۤۜۙۡۢۖ۠۠ۤۧۗۡۘ۬ۡۤۡۖۘۢ۬ۘۛۨۢۜ۠ۨۤ۟ۙۗۖۙۧۘۙۘۗۧۖۘۗ۟ۤۡ۠ۗۛۤۘ۟ۢ۫ۛ۬۫ۙۤۡۧ۟۟۠ۗ۫۠۫۬ۗۗ۟ۗۜۡۛ۬ۡۙۙۤ۟ۛۗۧۡۧۗۨ۫ۡ۠۠۟۬ۖۚۜۙ۫۟ۘۗ۫۠ۡۨۗ۬ۚۜ۟ۤۗۗۖۖۧۤ۬ۖۘۙۡ۫ۧ۠ۜ۟ۤۜۙ۠ۛ۬ۨۘۧ۠۬ۖۙۛۖۚۢۢۗۢۢۡۧ۠۫ۚ۠ۡۢۤ۬۫ۚۡۚۛۡ۠ۨۙۘ۠۟ۛ۟ۤ۠۬ۙۡۘۙۤ۠ۤ۫ۧ۫ۚۡۨۘۨۢ۫ۖ۠۬ۙۛۚۨۗ۟۬۬ۢۛۜۘۗ۟ۧۙ۫ۤۢ۬ۧۛ۫۬ۜ۠ۙۜۤۤ۟ۡ۠ۤۤۜۘۨۖۘۗ۬ۨۘۢ۠ۨۧ۠ۙ۫ۧۤۘ۟ۖۡۜۧۖۛۘۨۤۤۘ۫ۛۡۚ۟۠ۤۗۗۢ۟ۛۗۨۨۖۨۛ۬ۖۛۖ۠ۢۡۢ۬ۗۙۨۧۤۡۗۗ۠ۗ۬۬ۛۖۡۡ۟۟ۤۛۤ۫ۗۙۧۡۨۢۧۤۤۜ۫ۤۛ۬ۤۙۜۖ۟۫۬۟ۨ۠ۗۛۧۤۖۧۧ۠۟ۘۢۛۚۗۨۖ۫ۢۢۡۤۚۡۘۗۡۧ۟ۖۢ۬۫ۧۖۢۜۙۜۤۙۨ۫ۚۛۚۤۨۤۗۤ۫۫ۜۚۚۙ۬ۙۗ۬۫ۤۗۖۚۨۜۜۧۜۜۜۢۖۛۢۧۜۚۘۢ۫۟۟ۖۗۛ۟ۜۚۙۖۨۜۨۛۗ۬۫ۤۙ۫ۙۧۜۛ۫ۨۜۘ۫ۤۙۤۤۘۘۢۡۖۢۤۧۚۤۡ۟ۙۘۡۖۘۙ۫ۤۤ۟ۜ۟ۢۨۧۗ۬ۜۜۢ۠ۢۙ۟ۢۧۚۡ۠ۡۘۢۚۤ۠۠ۗۖۜۙۙۧۧۙ۫۫ۢ۠ۛ۟ۧۜۢۚۚۨۚۢ۠۟ۡۤۤ۠ۢۘۤۛ۫ۜۘ۟ۛۤۙۖۡۗۛۚۙۜۤ۬۠ۨۧۘۨۖ۫ۤۤۙۗ۠ۢۗۜۙۗ۠ۗۚۤۢۘۘ۟ۖۛۚۘۚۤۨۛ۠ۨۛ۬ۖۗۨۚۙ۬ۖۨۧۗۗۜ۠۬۫۬ۘۡۤ۟ۜۢۜۗۘۗۙۡۛ۬ۨۜ۟ۢۡۧۢۗ۫ۗۖ۫۬ۙ۬۫۫ۙۜۤۖۧ۬ۛۙ۠ۢۧۢ۟ۡۚ۟ۙۙۨ۫۟۟۫۬ۡۤ۟ۡۘ۫ۘۡ۫ۢۡۜۜۧ۠ۚۚۧۙۨۖ۫ۨۨ۠۠ۜ۠ۜۗۛۚ۫۫۫ۘۡۗۨۡۤۢۛۡ۠ۗ۠۟ۤۙ۬ۡۛۧ۠ۢ۠ۙۛۤۙۚۜۢۙۖۛۙۖ۟ۛۜۚ۠ۤۡ۫ۙۢۡۛ۠ۗ۟ۜۜۧۗۨ۬ۙۜۗ۬ۢۨۚۖۘۛۤۨۘۡ۫ۚ۬ۖۧۤۚ۠ۚ۠۫ۗۘۢۚۗۤۨۡۤۙۘ۬۟ۤۚۘۨۙ۟ۚۗۖ۟۟۫۟۟ۤ۠۬۟۫ۗۡ۬۬ۙۘۚۘ۟ۢۙ۠۬ۚۨۛۖۤ۟ۙۙۖۚۚۤۢۡۤۙۙۗۖۙۛۡۘۤۙۗۧۜۧۤۗۧ۫۠ۧ۬ۢۜۢۛۖ۫ۗۧۜۤۗۢۖ۬ۜۨۜۜۡۖۨ۟ۗۜۡۗۨ۟ۢۛۚۚۗۙۘ۟ۢۧۗۡۖۖۧ۬۟ۗۢۗۤۤۢۢۚ۠ۗۙۜۖۚۤۚۚۗۨۧۙۜۡۧۖۡۙ۠ۤ۫ۜۢۤۢۚۧ۬ۧۤۙ۟ۢ۟ۡۤۘۚۜ۟۫ۚۚۜۗۡۗۘۨ۟ۜۘۨۡ۫ۡ۟ۢ۫۬ۙۖ۫۫ۤ۫ۛ۠ۨۗۖ۬ۜۖ۫ۧۗۜۢۤۖۤۨۧ۫ۘ۫۫۠ۤ۬ۗ۠ۘ۬ۗۖۡۤۗۡۨۨ۟ۤ۠ۧۛۡۤ۠ۜۛ۫۫ۜ۠ۘۡۤ۬۬ۤۧۧ۠ۨۛ۟ۙۚۗۢۘۜۙۙۜۡ۟ۢ۟ۙ۬ۡ۬ۛۚۙۢۙۡۢۙۛۖۧۙ۟ۧ۟ۧۛۡۢۚۨۨ۬ۧۙ۟ۢۡۜۤۡ۬ۖۖۛۖ۟ۗۖۚۨۖ۫ۨۚۖۧ۠ۖۛۤ۫ۙۛۚ۬ۘ۠ۡۤۡۚۢ۟ۤ۬ۖۤۡۨۢۘ۟ۙۧۖۨۨۢ۠ۘۘ۫ۘۙ۬ۚ۬ۢ۫ۨۖۗۙۙۤ۟ۧۗۡۗۡ۫ۘۨۧ۠ۨۗۖۤۤۜ۠ۘۧۤۨۚۜۙۨۗ۠ۤ۠ۗۡۚۧۢۜ۠ۛۜۚ۫ۛۗ۬ۗۚۤ۬۠ۙۧۛۙ۫ۤۧ۬ۚ۫۬ۤۖۗۚ۬ۡۡۜۙۖۖۛ۠۬ۚۚۚۨۛ۟ۘۡۘ۟۫ۨۘۢۡۢ۟ۛ۠۟۬ۛۨ۬ۧۨ۬ۜۚ۫ۜ۫ۙۢۧۘ۠ۙۧۡۙۚۡ۟ۨۖۗۛۙۙۨۨۘۡۛۨۘ۠ۜۨۢۜۢۙۤۧۨۚۢۨۜۤۚۜۖۗۚۘۗۜ۟ۢۗ۟ۡۙۛۗۡۙۜۨۜۙۘۘۗۘۘۧۖۜ۟ۗ۠ۡۢۖ۫ۛۤۡۨ۬۫ۚۢۚ۫ۗۙ۫ۧۧ۟ۨۤۤ۬ۜۖۛۤۧ۠ۗۜۡ۟ۚۚۜ۠ۙۗۛ۫ۡۨۘ۠ۢۜۙۛ۫ۛ۠ۛۛۚۡ۬ۢۢۖۤۖۛۜۙۙۘ۫ۡۚ۬ۤ۫ۗۚۖ۟ۚۚۜۛ۟۠ۖۗۛۚۖۘۖۢۚۢۖۨۡۨ۟ۜۢ۠ۗۚۘۖ۟ۨۨ۬ۘ۟ۢۚۡۗۤ۠۟ۡۛۛۛ۠ۜۘ۠ۛۙ۟ۢۗ۫ۙۜۘۜۜ۫ۨ۠۠ۧۡۨۜۖۗۛۚۗ۫ۘۧ۠ۙ۠ۡۛۙۖۖۧۘۖ۟ۛ۟ۚۜۡۧ۫ۚۡ۟ۨ۟۠ۤۜ۬ۨۜ۠ۡۡۗ۬۠ۛۚۖۘۧۖۢۨۛۜۚۨۨۙۖ۠ۨۧۛۜۧ۬۟ۗ۠ۙۖ۠ۤۛ۟۬ۘۗۧۛۘ۠ۢۛ۟ۡۡ۫ۛۖۨۤۙ۬ۜۙ۫ۘۘۡۨۙۙ۠۠ۢ۠۬ۙۛۡۨۤۖۤۙۤۨۗۖ۬۠ۜ۫ۗ۫ۨۙۗۚ۠ۘۘۘۖۛۜ۟ۢۜ۫ۜ۬۠ۤۧۜۛۧۛۧۢۗ۬ۘۚ۬ۤ۟ۛۡۗ۬ۡۢۛۢ۠۟۟ۡ۫ۨۘۜۧۧۨۖۡۢۤۗ۬ۙ۠۠ۙۖ۠ۧۘۢۡۚۤۡۛۛۘ۠ۧۖۗۨۗۤۨۙۛۤۧۖ۟۠ۖۚۚۢۡۧۖۘ۟ۖ۬ۙ۬ۙ۫ۖۧۙۜۗۙۧ۠ۘۤ۬ۖ۬۫۬ۘۜۜۘۤۢۧۧ۫ۛ۟ۙۢۛۗۡ۫ۧۤۢۘۖۤۘۙ۬ۙۢۚۘۙۧۖۛ۟ۙ۠۬ۜۘۗۧۜۢۧ۠ۛ۫ۢۤۘ۟۬ۧۘ۫ۘ۬ۡۧۜۗ۫ۡۡۛ۫ۡۨۛۧۡۨۜۡ۬ۛۧۖۚۖۙ۟ۤۧ۠ۙۘۡۜۖۡۚۙ۠ۡۛۘۙۚۢ۟ۗۢۜۤۙۛ۬ۢۨ۠ۚ۠ۘۢ۬۠۠ۚۘ۠ۨۖۘۙۙ۟ۖۛۗ۠ۚۢۜ۟ۧۧۖۡۨۡ۫۬ۛۡۖ۫۟ۡۡۛ۠ۜۚ۫ۘ۬ۧ۫ۛ۠ۤۘۛ۠ۙ۠ۗ۠ۢۗۙۙۛ۟ۤۘۡۗۖ۬ۛۢۗۙ۟۫ۡ۫ۧ۬۬ۛۧۡ۫ۜۙ۫ۨۗۙ۬ۙۗۖۡۛۢ۠۬۫ۡۗۖۜۛۘۧۜ۟ۧ۬ۤۙۘۤۖۛۜۖۢۡۙۘۘۘۢۗۡۙ۟ۖۗ۟۠ۚۢ۫۟ۘ۠ۖ۫ۧۡۤۖ۬ۢۢ۬ۡۘۢ۬ۙۢۤۘ۠ۘۙۗۘۖۤۘۡۗۗ۟ۛۙ۠ۖۧۢۙۢۜۘۜۜۤۖ۫ۚۗۢۜۜ۫ۛۙۧ۠ۖۙ۬۠ۢۛۘۤۗۢۡۤۢ۫۬۟ۜۜۨۗۤۙۨۗ۟ۧۖۨۨۤ۫ۨۤۘۙۘۚۛۡۢۤۙۙۡۗۧ۠ۤ۠ۛ۫۬ۘۖۘ۬۬ۧۨ۫ۡ۠ۢۗۚۚ۬ۨۡۙۧۙ۟ۢۨۨۖۢ۬ۙۨ۬ۖ۬ۧ۟۬ۡ۠ۜ۠ۜۨۢۚ۠۠ۚ۠ۡۘ۫ۚۧۡۤ۬ۛۡ۬ۢۜ۫ۗ۠۠۠۟ۙۢۤۛۜۜۨۘۡ۫۟ۚۛ۟ۛ۟۫ۢ۟ۛۗ۬ۢ۠ۚۜ۫ۖۙۘۘۘ۠ۚۗ۠۫ۘۚۘۢۤۚ۟ۨ۬ۛۧۘۜۜۘۤۘۖۧۜۤۗۧۖ۬ۧۙۚۙۗۛۚۢ۬ۤۨۚۘۜۢ۠۠ۘ۟۠ۡۗۨۛۙۤۨۡۡۢۨۢۛۙۢۛ۟۬ۨۛ۫۠ۡۖۘ۫ۢۛۡۗۖۧ۟۠ۨۖۛۤۤ۠ۨۚۨۤۗۡ۠ۡۢۛۖۛ۬۬ۨۗۗ۫ۘۧۨۗۨۚۡ۠ۧۡ۠ۡ۠ۙۜۡۘ۟ۤۡۚ۟ۤۧۘۨ۟ۢۚ۬ۘ۠۟۠۬ۚۙ۠ۜۢۢ۫ۧۨ۟ۢ۫ۢۢۧۘۜۚ۠ۘۗۢ۠۠۬۠۠ۨۢۡۢۘ۟ۧۗۨۧۧۖۧۧۖۙۙۚۤ۫۠ۧ۟ۧۙۙ۟۠۠ۘۤۤۗۛ۫۠ۙۚ۟ۚ۟۠۠۟ۙۙۡۗۜۙۤ۟ۨۛۢۢ۠ۘ۟ۖۘۖ۫۟ۨۨ۠ۨۗۖۖ۫ۚۖ۟ۧ۬ۢ۬ۗ۠۫۬ۢۚ۟ۧۗ۠ۗ۫ۨۖۜۨۤۙۡۛۤۧۢۢۤ۬ۡ۠ۙۚۜۤۜۢۖۢۗۤ۫ۚۖۤۤۙۚۤۚۡۘۜۖۖۙ۫۟۠ۛۤۡۚۘۤ۬ۛ۠ۛۡۘۘ۟ۚ۠۠ۢۛ۠ۛۖ۠۫ۡ۟ۚ۫۫ۢۛۚ۫۫ۤۙۚۚۨ۟ۢ۠ۤۗۤ۟ۙ۫۫۠ۢۧ۟۫ۗۨ۬ۜۘۡۗۡ۟۟ۙۘۨۤۘۜ۬ۢۨۧ۟ۖۤ۠ۡۤ۫۟ۘۨۢۢ۟ۛۙۜۡۧۢۘۖۚۙۨۚۛۚۧۘۘۗ۬ۢۛ۠۠۠ۨۡۚ۫ۤۙۛۧ۟ۚ۬ۡۜۙ۬ۤۚۘۡ۠ۧۡ۬۫ۖۛ۠ۖۘۢۚۛۢۚ۟ۘۧۘۤ۬۬ۛۧۙۘۙۜۡ۠ۨ۟ۢۢۡۧۚۨۜۧۢۜۙ۠ۘۨۧ۟۠ۜۖۡۙۜ۠ۚ۬ۖۜۡ۬ۗ۟۟۬ۡۚۛۜۧۡ۫۟ۨۖۢۗۜۧ۟۬ۡ۠ۘۗ۠ۢۚ۬ۜ۬ۡۢۨ۬ۖۛۖ۫ۚۚۛ۫ۚ۬ۚ۠ۨۡۖۤۙ۠ۗ۠ۧۙ۠۟ۢۘ۠ۖۤ۬ۖ۫ۗۧۨۨۚۡۘۧ۬۠ۤ۬ۡ۠ۚۡۗۖۡۛۧۘۙۤۨ۠ۢۡۨۡ۟ۤۚۘ۬ۖۘۧۙ۫۠۟ۗۙۤۧ۫۟ۙ۫۠ۡۖۢۢۢۡۗۛۙۡۨۤۙۙۚۛۧۘۤۜۚ۬ۚۗۧۘۚۤ۬ۢۜۗۧۛۛ۫ۤۙ۠۟ۡۙۨ۠ۚ۟۟ۖ۫ۤۙۛۢۤ۟ۜ۟ۛۗۜۨۧۘۜۛۨۚۧۧۜ۫۠ۡۢ۫ۡۢۘ۟ۜۙۗۨۡۜۘۘۙۙۢۚۛ۬۠ۗۖۖ۬ۙۢۧۡ۠ۗ۠ۡۖ۟ۛۖۡۨۙۖۗۧۡۚۘ۫ۨۗۡۙۤۖۧۙۡ۟ۤۤۛ۠۠ۙ۟ۤ۫ۡ۫ۧۗۛۨۨ۫ۛۧ۟ۖۤۗ۫ۙۧۖ۬ۘۖۙۛۗۙۛۗۘۡۜ۫ۖۚ۠۬ۧۚ۬۠ۗۙۜۘۘۤۛ۫ۖ۟ۧۡۨۢۢۨۙۤۖۚۡۗۡۡ۟ۤۢ۠ۡۗ۠ۧۛۘۚۚۚ۟ۨۗۖۖۢۛۨۙۤۧۧ۠ۧۖۢۙۙۢۨۗۚۧۛۤۘ۫ۗ۬۟ۡۢۤۙۜۨۛۜۛ۠ۡ۠ۧۗۡۙۚۧۙۤۘۙۚۤۛ۬ۙۖ۠ۜ۬ۢۢۡ۟ۛ۬۫۠۬ۛۨ۟ۨۤۗ۫ۡ۠ۛ۠۟۠۟۬۬۠۬ۗۢۜ۟ۜۘۢۜۧۨ۫ۨ۠۠ۛۚۤۖۧ۬ۤ۬ۧ۬۟ۛۛۨۨۗۗۨۨۘۚۧۤۘۜۧۡۘ۠ۧ۟ۘۢۧۛۘۧۧۗۘۖۧ۬ۘۘۧۨۘۚۧۤۘۜۧۜۗۨۚۨ۟ۚ۬ۧۢ۬ۗۗۢۗۖۛۙۜۨ۫۫ۚۚۖۡ۠ۘۤۡۜۛۖ۫ۙۤۢۨ۠ۗۜۨۧۗۘۨۙۖ۠۫۬۬۠۬ۙۘ۫ۧۗۘۖۧۤۤۨۚۢۢ۬ۚ۠ۢۗۚ

------
est
Here's the funny story: this was invent by a Chinese developer (rinick of
www.goozo.net) in a filesharing discussion board (TLF). Then it was
popularized to avoid keyword censorship systems everywhere in China.

~~~
patio11
If Unicode causes the Chinese regime as much suffering as it has caused me, I
take back everything bad I have ever said about it. Bring on the
canonicalization issues!

------
JeffJenkins
Clever. Looks like it's using all of the diacritic marks to encode information
onto a / character. (it's easy to see if you use a large enough font)

~~~
paraschopra
Can you explain a bit more in detail? This looks fantastic and am interesting
in knowing more about it but didn't really get what you mean by diacritic
marks.

~~~
Quarrelsome
I'm interested too. I'm guessing the data is actually encoded into the
character as they do look ever so slightly different with different content.

This would suggest this means that you can create a dynamic font/character in
unicode. I had no idea this was possible, can someone confirm/slap me down for
saying silly things?

~~~
nirmal
I'd like to see the algorithm used to do this sort of compression.

~~~
est
> compression

It's not actually compression, according to the author, the 'single character'
is 6x larger than the original UTF8 bytes.

~~~
nirmal
Sorry, I should have used "encoding". Regardless, I'd still like to see code
that does this.

------
callmeed
Quick, someone write a chess app with AI. It will be the greatest single
character ever.

------
BigZaphod
I tried posting a long (more than 140 chars) one of these on twitter, but it
seems they cut it off because it won't decode. (Checksum error.) Bummer..
would have been a fun loophole. :P

Update: Actually, sending a short one via the twitter client I'm working on
seems to mangle it as it won't decode after it's posted. Posted short ones via
the web interface will decode correctly, though. There must be a unicode
handling bug somewhere...

------
brk
What am I missing? How do you _decode_ it?

~~~
est
paste the 'single' character into the textbox and click convert

example screenshot grabbed from reddit:

<http://i.imgur.com/LwCSK.jpg>

------
ax0n
The page works fine on my work PC (XP, FF3.5) but doesn't work under Safari or
FF on my Mac. The "Encoded" box fills up with a / followed by tons of rubbish.

~~~
est
The author claims it was developed on Snow Leopard

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/an4qa/tadpole_c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/an4qa/tadpole_code_is_a_online_tool_convert_any_4k/c0ifc34)

------
pmorici
This is coding increases the size of the message by quite a bit. Encoding the
word "hello" takes 37 bytes.

------
dzorz
/۟ۢۘۙۨۙۖ۫ۜۜۖ۟ۡ۬ۗۡ۠۬ۧۤۧ۬ۚ۫ۖۤ۠ۢۚ۫ۡ۬۫ۢۛۗۡۙۡ۟ۧۤۡۘ۠ۘۜ۠ۜۛۙ۬ۙۖۗۨۙۤۛ۬ۘۛۜۢۧۧۧۗۖۡ۟ۛ۫ۤۡۖۘۚۙۤ۠ۡۧۜۤۖۡۨۜۨ۠۠ۙۚ۫۟ۢۛ۫ۛۧۚ۬ۚۘ۟ۤۙۨۤ۠ۘۤۘ۬ۤۜۤ۠ۨۨۤۤ۬ۡۤۧۘۛ۟۟۫ۗۢۗۙۢۚۨۖ۠ۤۖ۬۟ۢۤۙ۟۟ۢ۟۟ۘ۫ۜۙ۟۫۟ۗۨ۬ۘۘ۟۟ۜۛ۫ۧۧۧۗۢۤۢۜۧۖ۟ۧۜ۠ۢۘۖۤۗۙۛۧ

~~~
dysth
"I guess the trick is in using combining characters? I guess the first
codepoint is always /."

------
est
/۠ۡۜۙۛۚ۬ۧۢۡ۟ۤۢۘۙۨ۫ۤۘۤۘ۬ۚۖۚۚ۬ۜۙ۟۫ۧۖ۠

~~~
blazzerbg
/ۤۧۚۖۚۚۗ۟ۙۗۖۜۤۢۙۘۖۜۜۛۙۡۧۘۙ۫ۙۢۧ۟ۘۘۨ۫ۛۗ۠ۨۘ۫ۗۘۚۛۧۧۢ۬۟ۘ

------
ramidarigaz
/ۡۗۡۡۤۜ۫ۡۘۛۧۘ۠۫۟ۖۧۚۘۤۨۧ۫ۘ۟ۛۜۤۚ۟ۖ۫ۙۚ۠ۙ۬ۙۡۚ۠۬ۘ۟ۡۧۚۤۙۨۗ۫ۘۚۗۜ

I wish I were a tadpole

